# Trail Pics



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Fillet-brazed inspired this one...where is this DL? Looks amazing!!



Here are a few that I ride on a weekly basis here in Kiev.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

WOW! Nice photos and trails.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Coolness. I think most of my trail pics have bikes in them. Is that acceptable for this thread? Or is 'trail only'?


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I have these on my work computer so they will have to do for now.
Fisher Creek, about an hours drive out of Ketchum/Sun Valley ID.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool idea. Let's sticky it. Cell phones pics. :blush:


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Cool idea. Let's sticky it. Cell phones pics. :blush:


Awesome shots keep them coming.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Were those cell pics taken while riding?  Both sections look like a lot of fun. As long as there is a good looking trail in the pic your safe ER!! I think we all enjoy seeing what people are riding..


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

1. Horsethief Bench, Fruita Colorado
2. Colorado Trail near Georgia Pass, Jefferson Colorado
3. Sheep Lake Trail, Centennial Wyoming
4. Ginny Trail, Bobcat Ridge open space, Fort Collins Colorado
5. Colorado Trail near Georgia Pass, Jefferson Colorado


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a great idea, and all these wonderful pics make me want to hop in my car and go ride there!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Coolness. I think most of my trail pics have bikes in them. Is that acceptable for this thread? Or is 'trail only'?


Mine too. We should clarify, or cast a vote. Are bikes allowed, or only bike-free trail shots?

I'm leaning slightly towards bike-free. Easier to picture myself riding it without a distraction.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Don't Be Distracted by the Paint*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll keep the bikes as muted as I can then. I don't tend to have too many trail pics.

Groomed in Cupertino.









Flowy in Santa Cruz.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*401*


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Bikes are certainly allowed, just make sure there is a trail in the pic. That picture of 401 actually got my heart pumping!! Such a magical place...that photo really sums up the trail well.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

LARRYJO said:


> I have these on my work computer so they will have to do for now.
> Fisher Creek, about an hours drive out of Ketchum/Sun Valley ID.


These remind me of Waldo Lake in OR....there is (or was) a cool burn section there.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

here is one in the Italian alps, near Sesvenna, you can see the Sesvenna hut in the background (coffee with a view)


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Magnificent stuff*:thumbsup:

Great trails, nice photography


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

nutallabrot said:


> here is one in the Italian alps


WOW- that looks like a blast! Where is it?


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

stan lee said:


> These remind me of Waldo Lake in OR....there is (or was) a cool burn section there.


I have ridden Waldo Lake before. Very cool part of Oregon.
If anyone ever gets the chance, Plains of Abraham/Ape Caves just south of Mt. St. Helens is a must. You get to ride in the blast area. I rode it this summer for the 10th time. Very cool.
Like ridding on the moon.
Not my photo but just to give you an idea.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's some pretty typical Southern Arizona trail. Southeast of Tucson.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Syncline/Hidden Canyon/Millenium Trail, Bingen, WA*

One of my favorite areas: The reason 8" discs were invented.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Ape Canyon/Plains of Abraham*

As mentioned, PoA is stunningly cool, as is the ride up past Ape Canyon


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Probably my favorite ride ever was Gunsight Ridge, straight across the Hood River Valley from Mt. Hood. Punishing, technical, high, scenic, and snow until July- what's not to like?


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

A couple from yesterdays ride....


Kiev, Ukraine


Kiev, Ukraine


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Love this thread!

A few from Lake Tahoe's spectacular Flume Trail:


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Last Night. New trail. Great lighting.(a little iPhone photoshop)


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Aemmer said:


>


Tiger Baby. Much dryer last night.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I love escaping to this thread.

Truly beautiful stuff here.


----------



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I cant believe the areas you guys get to ride-- amazing!!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Love the pics! 

Stan Lee, that trail is in the CA Sierras near Bear Valley.

I'll have to dig for some trail pics but here are a few that I have handy:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nothing like the truly spectacular stuff posted here but these are a few photos of a local trail that allows me to get off my fat ass and ride when I don't have more than an hour (usually the case every day).


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

This looks like a fun trail FB!!

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y213/threadedtitanium/DSC01879-1-1.jpg


----------



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

I'd be interested in where the pictures were taken. How about mentioning where the trails are? I.e. 'Lake Tahoe' is now on the list for a possible future vacation


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

nutallabrot said:


> I'd be interested in where the pictures were taken. How about mentioning where the trails are? I.e. 'Lake Tahoe' is now on the list for a possible future vacation


Good idea. I have gone back and edited my post to add locations.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

A little exploration near the San Andreas fault:


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

Heading down from North Rim in Bidwell Park looking toward Chico.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

What a great idea this thread is! Kudos! Makes me want to go on a big road trip!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Nothing special. Just my daily ride.

Santa Teresa County Park, San Jose, Ca. I take photos on every ride I do (unless I'm trying to hammer out) and I post them to "dionridesbikes" on Instagram. I only shoot with an iPhone (just got an iPhone5 yesterday). Gramsta.net - Instagram viewer


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

After 15 year of living in the desert (first 22 years spent in the Pacific Northwest) trees amaze me. What a great fall day, light rain, trail is hard pack and damp with few mushy spots.








Dryer Park "Jakes Trail"


----------



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

This is my current favorite thread, love the pics!!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

This weekend.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Don't look down!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I love Rocks!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

San Jose de Pacifico, Oaxaca State, Mexico..


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> San Jose de Pacifico, Oaxaca State, Mexico..


Neat looking trail Colker.

Here's a trail that takes me home:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This is what happens when you try and do a ride too early in the season:










Sun Top in June.....

Awesome in the summer, not so fun before the snow melts. I would have been better off turning around but was determined to finish the loop...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Black Diamond:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This trail is just days old. It follows the contour of the hill side on the right and was built over the weekend to replace the trail visible in the left-hand portion of the photo that was all but washed away in a rain storm this summer.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Neat looking trail Colker.
> 
> Here's a trail that takes me home:


So peacefull.. beautifull.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Skookum Flats:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> So peacefull.. beautifull.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

*Skeggs*

Out for the afternoon with one of my favorite riding partners, GOB.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow- that looks like a fun trail!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

stan lee said:


> Wow- that looks like a fun trail!


Lets ride it Sunday!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> Out for the afternoon with one of my favorite riding partners, GOB.


Awww....me too! That was a blast! Time to kick our butts into shape!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Lets ride it Sunday!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Fcuk ya!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I must admit that I'm very jealous of you guys who have relatively easy access to such amazing trails and beautiful vistas. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: to all of you - thanks for sharing


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

To CCMDoc: Yes, but can we get optimum bagels and lox?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> To CCMDoc: Yes, but can we get optimum bagels and lox?


If only the two worlds could come together - that would be heaven!:thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

What?! Page 4 is all chatter???


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

An amazing cool morning ride with an attempt up the top of CMP before taking the easy way, down!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Love seeing all the single track trails!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Little Mountain, Mt. Vernon*

Sweet trails at Little Mountain, Mt. Vernon, WA. Nice log ride, and some very mellow switchbacks.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Mineral de Pozos, Guanajuato, Mexico


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Jardim Botanico, Rio de Janeiro


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Do NOT veer off of trail!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Sweet trails at Little Mountain, Mt. Vernon, WA. Nice log ride, and some very mellow switchbacks.


We want a rocky line from Cap Santa with Mt. Baker in the back round. Ok, maybe just one home sick fellow would like to see that.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread until now, but here's a trail and rider everyone should know:









Photo credit goes to Hollister, aka He Who Shall Not Be Named But I Did Anyway

(That's Joe Breeze on Breezer #6 riding down Repack on the 35th anniversary of the first race there. Doesn't get any more "core" than that. )


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

And awesome Yetified right behind him. Did you take that? I thought Hollister took that photo?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Not me, I was inching my way down the hill with a barely attached Bullmoose a few minutes back. Fixed, thanks for reminding me G.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

-Anomie- said:


> Not me, I was inching my way down the hill with a barely attached Bullmoose a few minutes back. Fixed, thanks for reminding me G.


Yikes! I must have forgotten you had a mechanical. You and Aemmer have the worst luck. 
In any case, it was great that you came up for it. Ballsy Repack ride.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

*Use a sponge to clean up the trails*

Weather was warm in Lake Tahoe today so I decided to take the Yellow Sponge out for an afternoon ride and I brought the camera along to share some trail pics.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow...been away a while and came back to find this fantastic thread. Thank to all! I'll have to get some trail pics.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the yellow sponge! Quite the ride in the day...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

These photos are why I can't live in such places. :madman:

I would write myself a note and go out riding every day. :thumbsup:

Then I would lose my job, have to sell my bikes to survive and be left with looking at photos you post here ... again

Keep 'em coming. I live vicariously through your camera/phone lenses.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Had a great ride today around the Concordia Language Villages in Bemidji, MN. I worked as a camp counselor here for years and spent many hours on these trails.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Been doing much more running than riding, but here's my contribution. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love that fade orange Trek! What year is that?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Couple shots from this weekend


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

snydercj7 said:


> After 15 year of living in the desert (first 22 years spent in the Pacific Northwest) trees amaze me. What a great fall day, light rain, trail is hard pack and damp with few mushy spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An updated photo from this morning.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Land of Enchantment.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Land of Enchantment.


That looks *just like Brooklyn, NY!*


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like it needs waterin'.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

been out for a ride again


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Not today but a couple of weeks ago...It's dumping now.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

PiasRoller said:


> Not today but a couple of weeks ago...It's dumping now.


Cool picture.

rigidftw, that bike looks like fun. No daydreaming allowed while ripping around the trails on that one.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Cap Sante, Anacortes, WA*

On a VERY RARE sunny day in November... All the rocks are rideable (on a dry day).


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

StrangeBike13 said:


> On a VERY RARE sunny day in November... All the rocks are rideable (on a dry day).


That was an AMAZING day there.

Christmas 90 looked like.....


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Cool picture.
> 
> rigidftw, that bike looks like fun. No daydreaming allowed while ripping around the trails on that one.


nope 
it'll pretty much bite your head of, or flatten a tire


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cap Sante and snow- always a combination likely to produce adventure! And bruising.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rigidftw said:


> been out for a ride again


Really great pics in there!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I posted this pic from yesterday's ride elsewhere, but am recycling it here because it shows the trail nicely.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

This was the other day near Seattle. Kinda wet.
Sorry for the crappy Instagram photo.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Really great pics in there!


thx!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

San Diego contribution. Hollenbeck Canyon singletrack! Dry & hot as hell in the summer, perfect temp this time of the year. Very rarely see another rider. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Bonneville Shoreline Trail above Draper, UT
This sign was next to the trail









And this picture was zip tied to the bridge the cougar is standing on. The bridge is part of the trail.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Near Alta Ski Resort - SLC, Utah 









Trail 100, Phoenix, AZ









Bonneville Shoreline Trail, Draper, UT


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lambert Park - Alpine UT 









Same Trail 20 yards further, there was a fire which burned part of the trail,


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Happy 2013


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

That's a great pic.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

awful conditions these days. great fun to ride.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rigidftw said:


> awful conditions these days. great fun to ride.


Cool pics again. Would like to see the views w/out the clouds.

The first thing that came to mind was the sound those brake pads were making in those conditions.  What is the grey bike?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Cool pics again. Would like to see the views w/out the clouds.
> 
> The first thing that came to mind was the sound those brake pads were making in those conditions.  What is the grey bike?


thanks! 
w/out the clouds it looks like this.
the brakes made no sound at all. if anything you could hear the pads sanding down the rims, after considerable time pulling the lever

edit: the grey bike is a kästle.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rigidftw said:


> thanks!
> w/out the clouds it looks like this.
> the brakes made no sound at all. if anything you could hear the pads sanding down the rims, after considerable time pulling the lever
> 
> edit: the grey bike is a kästle.


at the top in time for sunrise:


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> at the top in time for sunrise:


that's supposed to be winter? :madmax:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rigidftw said:


> that's supposed to be winter? :madmax:


Hey, it's been cold lately! Saw a sheet of ice on a puddle just the other morning! 

That mountain top in the pic does actually get a dusting of snow on it once or twice a year.

Sorry it's not really a trail photo and more of a a "view while riding" photo.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Hey, it's been cold lately! Saw a sheet of ice on a puddle just the other morning!
> 
> That mountain top in the pic does actually get a dusting of snow on it once or twice a year.
> 
> Sorry it's not really a trail photo and more of a a "view while riding" photo.


i'd love some of your weather...didn't see any sky in a week.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I know I sound like a broken record but I love the pics, guys! Rigidftw, kudos for riding in that mud.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> I know I sound like a broken record but I love the pics, guys! Rigidftw, kudos for riding in that mud.


well, thanks gob. 
i just cleaned up my gt and decided to change the brake pads. good thing!


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

snydercj7 said:


> After 15 year of living in the desert (first 22 years spent in the Pacific Northwest) trees amaze me. What a great fall day, light rain, trail is hard pack and damp with few mushy spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite trails at dryer. Along with Ribbon Candy


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is a shot from the top of CMP, see that wood ladder, I have yet to clear it...... but one day I will..........


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice. Where is that? Looks steep.


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Nice. Where is that? Looks steep.


It at Dryer Park in Victor, NY. it's not that steep, but as you go around the tree it drops about 3-4 feet with alot of very gnarly roots. Eats my 26er and my old ass every time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rigidftw said:


> well, thanks gob.
> i just cleaned up my gt and decided to change the brake pads. good thing!


Haha! Did the flying sparks each time you brake tip you off?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

How many folks in this thread are living in Washington State? Seems like a ton based on the number of postings that are WA based. I am out in the Duvall/Carnation area outside of Seattle and wondered if anyone else would be interested in pulling together a ride sometime in the spring/early summer. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha! Did the flying sparks each time you brake tip you off?


nah...the people shouting at me.

been out again.
first it sucked, then it got pretty tricky if not slightly dangerous, then it sucked again, just before becoming dangerous again and finally it sucked big time. stupid cross-country skiers messed up the trail...


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

A little snow ride for me on the TET Hot, not as dangerous as RigidFTW's, but still fun. As a recent transplant from AZ, riding in the snow is a new experience.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

Patch of oaks in Lower Park


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

datmony said:


> How many folks in this thread are living in Washington State? Seems like a ton based on the number of postings that are WA based. I am out in the Duvall/Carnation area outside of Seattle and wondered if anyone else would be interested in pulling together a ride sometime in the spring/early summer. Hope everyone is having a good day.


There's quite a bit of people in the Seattle/Tacoma area. I hope Aemmer can organize a local ride for y'all! If/when he does, we'll sticky a thread.



rigidftw said:


> stupid cross-country skiers messed up the trail...


I like how I have to hop over xc skiers trails in snowshoes but skiers can go anywhere.


----------



## Yidaki (Sep 10, 2012)

riding in the snow is always fun


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ...


Grips are twisted, non vintage tires.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Tonight's ride


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

new section on one of our local trails last night:










J.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

DB Manitou at Crystal Cove State Park, CA


----------



## Bike_Ohio (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice photos!


----------



## Bike_Ohio (Feb 5, 2013)

Great trail pictures!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Oyster Point Trail, Mt. Diablo, CA*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

John Steinbeck fans might have heard of the "pastures of heaven", well here's a look at them today:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Avocet FastGrips on a Ham?

The Knobby Tire Police will be by in a few hours to impound your bike.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Avocet FastGrips on a Ham?
> 
> The Knobby Tire Police will be by in a few hours to impound your bike.


Doing a 77 mile "mixed terrain ride" with about 60 of it on the road so thought I'd test out the Ham to see how it'd work. Last time I used a 29er with drop bars and 2.1's (worn Nanoraptors). I think a cross bike with a triple would be ideal. The ride's got a 4,800' climb (in the dirt) in the middle of the ride.

Only one bottle mount on the Racer. Might need to mount up a B-52 (?) cage.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL slicks.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> LOL slicks.


Mixed terrain slicks on a Ham are not to be confused with "don't want to get my Klein dirty" slicks on a Klein. Huge difference.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

You're suppose to carry the knobbies in a backpack and swap them at each photo opportunity. I do it all the time.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> You're suppose to carry the knobbies in a backpack and swap them at each photo opportunity. I do it all the time.


ha! Of course!

The downside to using the Ham on the aforementioned ride is the WTB bars don't really lend themselves to riding on the hoods or on the tops of the bars. Not to mention, it's pretty upright on the road. Might have to go to a cross bike... :/


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

gotta love an untouched downhill in the snow, even without brakes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Evening ride shots from last week:



























View from local High School race the other day:









Some happy cows:









And for Rumpfy, I put the proper tires back on for a ride today:









I forgot and was again surprised at how great this bike felt on the singletrack. I didn't hang it up in its usual spot - it's going back out for more.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Evening ride shots from last week:
> And for Rumpfy, I put the proper tires back on for a ride today:
> 
> 
> ...


Now we're talkin! Such a proper, timeless looking mountain bike. Glad to see it back in rotation.

Not a new pic, but good for this thread. (thanks for the fork)


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm loving all these shots of California! Oregon is beautiful in it's own right, but there's a pastoral quality that is really unique to your region. The bikes are nice as well!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just about 20 miles and 3850 footies on the JT Sig.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Just about 20 miles and 3850 footies on the JT Sig.


Please stop training.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Please stop training.


LOL! Ya know, its not even to do well so much as I'd like to ride two days in a row without being wiped out. I don't want to totally embarrass myself out there. :|


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

Dodging boulders in Annadel SP in Sonoma County, California


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Silver King said:


> Dodging boulders in Annadel SP in Sonoma County, California


Great shot, nice period correct rig!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Silver King said:


> Dodging boulders in Annadel SP in Sonoma County, California


Great bike! And rare! Seems like I recall that bike spec'ed with the Browning Transmission??


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks y'all! It's technically a 1987. However, the specs for the 1988 Team are more applicable which is where the Browning comes in (not on mine). I bought it very recently and most of it appears stock. All XT with Specialized's GX26 rims. The rims were pretty beat and the previous dude ran it with the hubs too loose (pedals too). I swapped in some practically brand new Araya RM20s with some high flange Suzue hubs. I should get some better pics up soon.

I can't seem to find an accurate number of frames that Dave Tesch produced for Specialized but there weren't that many. Coincidentally, I have and used to race on a Specialized Team Allez that Tesch made, same paint job. Absolutely amazing bikes.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Test ride today


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mik_git said:


> Test ride today


Looks like a good trail for riding fast on!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah if only I was as fast as I used to be...
Those bits of trails, there are few more techy bits and drops ahead, were part of the trails that we "weren't supposed to ride" 20 years ago, only moved back to the area a few months ago, now they are just part of the trail network.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

After 30" of snow in the past week and a half made my home trails too muddy to ride, I had to go off in search of dry trails. Search successful.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Some old pics from the library

Sedona Az.


Fort Ord CA pic during Sea Otter 2013



Downhill singletrack to lake


Mt Tam Marin CA - view east with Mt Diablo in the background


Pleasanton Ridge (CA)


----------



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

my Giant atx 760 in bright yellow.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*New Ritchey*

Heres my new Ritchey on Top of Cowiche Conservancy with Mt. Adams in the background


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*Ancient Lake Rides in March*

Ancient Lakes East of Quincy, WA near The Gorge Amphitheater


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's an oldy I stumbled across. From Bear Valley, CA (pardon the modern bike):


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Palos Hills (15 miles SW of Chicago IL) summer of '99. You can't really tell from the photos, but this trail network used to be among the best in the country, a hidden gem in the midwest. I haven't ridden there in 10 years so I'm not sure what it's like now, but we got our use out of the 40 or so miles of trails there in the 90's.

Me on my '93 Bontrager (that I still have), the backpack was for my camera gear, not sure why I didn't take it off for the photo. Oh to be that skinny again...









My friend Graham on his '96 Bontrager, he was my main off road riding partner back in the day (he's now an emergency room doctor in Eugene OR).









Heather, another good friend who I rode with a ton back then.









Me again, negotiating some roots on a fairly steep downhill.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

-Anomie- said:


> Heather, another good friend who I rode a ton back then.


Fixed.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Fixed.


A good buddy/ex-teammate of mine started up (and rode for) that Whole Foods team in mid 90s. Cool to see the old kit in the wild like that.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Couple great back to back rides this weekend... lovin the TDD


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It held up. Thats a good sign.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Alki to Lincoln Park with my wife.

Because some times you just need to do a no helmet, no gloves, stop for lunch type of ride. Good times:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Alki to Lincoln Park with my wife.
> 
> Because some times you just need to do a no helmet, no gloves, stop for lunch type of ride.


Yep. Looks like a killer stretch of bike path there.

I also like the no helmet, no lycra, lazy rides in the mountains.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yep. Looks like a killer stretch of bike path there.
> 
> I also like the no helmet, no lycra, lazy rides in the mountains.


My wife is more athletic than I will ever be, but in the several years together, she has been on exactly one dirt trail ride. That was one too many. She decided right away that trails without gravel or pavement were for hiking, which is ok and we do quite often.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Superlight, short-wheelbased prototype seen on top of local mountain.


----------



## The Hired Wrench (Nov 6, 2008)

Stillwell Wood 
Woodbury, NY


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

*Tree Down*

"Skeggs" San Mateo County Ca.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Finally got it out on the trail. Santa Cruz/Los Gatos mountains behind.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Sugarloaf Mountain, CO*

Steep and loose,



No problem for an old bike like this. Probably the best technical climbing bike I've been on, with the front end going exactly where you want even when the wheel is barely touching the ground.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ah, finally some saddle time on the Bontrager. I dig the saddle matched to the yellow panel decals.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

And the hubs!


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*The Ritchey at Skookum and Ranger Creek 410*

Ritchey on Skookum the first picture and Ranger Creek 1st Lookout..almost died getting that picture seemed worth it at the time, now not so much


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

A long over due trip home and a few shots of working Strange Bike #12 in the area it belongs.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Coastal Trail on Mt Tam from Pantol Station down to Hwy 1


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Sweet Joe, got the Potts up and running, nice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

*Ohlone trail Water Dog Lake*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Quick ride last night.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Mammoth


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Quick ride last night.


Ha! That other thread inspire you to take it out for a ride? How'd that Campag stuff work?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ha! That other thread inspire you to take it out for a ride? How'd that Campag stuff work?


no, but what are the chances?? I rode a bike I haven't ridden in years and planned on snapping a couple pics. Before I could post pics someone dredges up that 4 year old thread!

Campy stuff is solid, over-built, heavy, pretty, and nicely made, but the shifting is a little less than refined. I had to race with this stuff in 91 and I hated it then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

"Haven't ridden it in years" I'll give it a good home and take it out all the time


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> "Haven't ridden it in years" I'll give it a good home and take it out all the time


This is way outta your bubble, Shawn.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

So nice to find a trail that actually takes you through the creek


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Quick ride last night.


forgive me if you've heard this too many times before, but that Ultimate is dream-bike rad. good grief.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I got an old craigslist find up and running this week. It had been hanging in my garage with a stuck seat post and some missing parts for a couple of years. While not a show piece, its a mostly period correct rider that is a lot of fun. It came from a shop at which I worked back in the late 80's and I may have even sold it when it was brand new.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

sgltrak said:


> I got an old craigslist find up and running this week.


 That looks fun and nostalgic for you. What did you use to get the seatpost loose?


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Joe Steel said:


> What did you use to get the seatpost loose?


It wasn't pretty, Joe.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Just off the trail.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Trail


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Original Paint*

The paint is original. Of all the vintage bikes I've ridden, this is the one that gets the most
comments on the trail. At least one person, sometimes several will say, "Sweet ride." Yesterday 
it was three separate college women and an 8 year old kid, all of whom were born after this bike 
was built. Regardless, it really is amazing how well this bike handles.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Took the Zaskar out for a good spin this past weekend. 20+ miles of socal singletrack loveliness!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Yesterday it was three separate college women


Guessing this is mostly due to the handsome operator rather than the neon paint. 

Nice lookin' views on that trail!

Bonus points for the vintage Jandd bag.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Guessing this is mostly due to the handsome operator rather than the neon paint.
> Bonus points for the vintage Jandd bag.


Yeah, good old J and D. I should have used my (faded) neon green one.

I came home and my wife said, "You're picking up college girls on your ride?!?"


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Yeah, good old J and D. I should have used my (faded) neon green one.
> 
> I came home and my wife said, "You're picking up college girls on your ride?!?"


You need your neon ultimate back for a neon "test" of sorts. 

Is that an actual J and D (pre 82 I think)? I think they divorced and it became Jandd after that.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The neon Ultimate was another head turner, even for non-bikers. Most of the bikers recognize this as a Yo, with the
paint giving them about a 50 yard heads-up.

Newer JANDD bag. My oldest is 1988.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A few weeks back I had to re-sew straps on the two Jannd bags I have left that didn't have holes worn through them. Still the only seat bag I use.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

From a recent trip to Oakridge, OR


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm seeing Waldo Lake and Alpine. Don't know the first one, but that is a pretty ubiquitous shot for the area.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

umarth said:


> I'm seeing Waldo Lake and Alpine. Don't know the first one, but that is a pretty ubiquitous shot for the area.


Very good. The first shot is also from the Alpine loop.

Can you guess this one? From the amount of overgrowth we guessed it was a less travelled route (much much less travelled).










That's my buddy way up there in the blue shirt. You might need to squint to see him.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

classen said:


> From a recent trip to Oakridge, OR


Great pics. I hear Oakridge is incredible.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Evening ride a couple days ago (hard to see trail in 1st pic):


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What bike?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> What bike?


Vintage wheel size on modern bike.  650b Stumpy FSR.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Despite the warm weather, the leaves are beginning to change


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Great ride today. Fog, Sun and then fantastic light in the woods.


trail by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


Summit by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


Light2 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Hood River Views*

Some spectacular rides near Hood River, OR, back about 10 years ago. Photos by Jim Owen.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*St. Helens/Plains of Abraham/Ape Canyon*

A fondly remembered ride back in about 2003 or so with Chris Kesting.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Jumpin' fences and anxious for some rain on a semi-vintage Funk.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

classen said:


> Very good. The first shot is also from the Alpine loop.


I'd guess it is Heckletooth. Surprised that it would be that overgrown though...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rocky trail on today's ride.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

I have not ridden this trail, nor met anyone who has; I need better maps and some orienteering brush-up, but I think it's possible to bike from Chapman Res to Sheriff's Res via Sand Creek Trail, about a day-long loop ride, half double-track and a couple miles on a designated Scenic Byway to get back to the Chapman road. By the time my puppy was old enough to make the high meadow, it had already snowed (late Sept) so we had to turn around instead of pushing through; we'll get back up there probably June-ish for more scouting.

This ride might only be possible clockwise, and might require a fatbike (or lots of portaging), but I'd love for someone to prove me wrong on both counts. Awesome hiking trail regardless, the beetles haven't quite found it yet -- many trails I used to ride hereabouts are now dangerous due to deadfall or potential for wildfire, or chock-full of _other people_. May also make for a good overnight bikepacking trip. Sheriff's Reservoir is 1/2-hour drive from my home. I don't use Strava, maybe this ride's already on there? Anyway, lots of water crossings and side trails, one bridge but it's over a boggy spot.

This ride would be in the "Little Flat Tops" area, bordering on the Flat Tops Wilderness without crossing the line into no-bikes territory. Black Mountain:























Sand Lake:























Upper meadow, the only pics I took w/ trail in them:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

A wonderful morning, 70s.... short sleeves and shorts. What month is this?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

4k footies in 18 miles.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's only 1173.3333333333 ft. per mile. Wimp!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice angle on that pic...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> That's only 1173.3333333333 ft. per mile. Wimp!


I have weak legs.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Chwp*

I am a very busy guy and seldom have time to ride any trails other than the one behind my house in Claremont. So here is today's ride in the Claremont Hills Wilderness Park. Shown is the lower end of Burbank fire road and my Santana Moda striking a pose.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Recent trail view of the Pacific.



Happy New Year!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Recent trail view of the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


Wow!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Phoenix takin' a break.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Lovely technical downhill that really pushed the P22 to its downhill limits. Or perhaps the riders downhill limits on a rigid mtn bike  The looks I received by all the full sus riders was so priceless!


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Fairly boring scenery here usually, but some rare snow spiced it up a bit for my ride today.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nuthin nearly as nice but a quick ride before it's too dark


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Some spectacular rides near Hood River, OR, back about 10 years ago. Photos by Jim Owen.


Geez John, in the one shot it looks like even the trees are scared and leaning up hill. Beginning to think you rode seatless bikes back in the day because your balls were so big, making it the only way to ride.

lol

If at the very least I made myself laugh. haha


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

You would like Hood River and Bingen. Immoderate slopes and changes of altitude.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A little Lewis Morris Park


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

CCMDoc said:


> A little Lewis Morris Park
> 
> View attachment 890653


Cool to see you riding the "new" one...how's it feel?

Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Cool to see you riding the "new" one...how's it feel?
> 
> Steve


Felt great!

I'm not sure of the geometry on this especially with the Salsa Cromoto forks (I believe that's what these are) but I've always preferred the steeper angles Tomac spec'ed on his bikes. 
If this is his "standard" 72/73 then no wonder I was comfortable on it. 
I must admit I prefer the wrist-saving features of front suspension, though


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Felt great!
> 
> I'm not sure of the geometry on this especially with the Salsa Cromoto forks (I believe that's what these are) but I've always preferred the steeper angles Tomac spec'ed on his bikes.
> If this is his "standard" 72/73 then no wonder I was comfortable on it.
> I must admit I prefer the wrist-saving features of front suspension, though


Cool pics (and bike) Doc. Looks like your spring is lagging a little behind ours. 

Over the years I've ridden many times solo, with friends, with groups you don't know well yet, etc., but it sure is tough to beat a nice ride with kids




































(Oh, and pardon crooked seat in last photo. Bike fell over and I didn't notice till I looked at the photo)


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


>


I'd frame that pic and give it to him on his wedding day.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*1988 versus 1982*









TPC Photo


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*More Potato*

Friday on the way to Potato Mountain


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful scenery 

F-B: I'd amend "tough" to "impossible" and agree 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Cool pics (and bike) Doc. Looks like your spring is lagging a little behind ours.
> Over the years I've ridden many times solo, with friends, with groups you don't know well yet, etc., but it sure is tough to beat a nice ride with kids
> (Oh, and pardon crooked seat in last photo. Bike fell over and I didn't notice till I looked at the photo)


Nice to see that poor neglected CCR get some love!

The kids are getting big!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not to be outdone in the scenery dept.

Retrotec on Thurs:



















Phoenix on Monday:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Must be hard to live with that sort of scenery every day.

Oh and BTW boys ... Helloooooooo!!!!

Time to work in a Tomac type bike.

Rumpfy - I believe you have something that fits the bill.
Fillet-brazed - I *know* you have a few ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not to be outdone in the scenery dept.
> 
> Retrotec on Thurs:
> 
> Phoenix on Monday:


Great shots, Rumpfy! Those were done with a proper camera I take it.

@CCMDoc, Tomac bike, will do.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Last Ride of the Rascal*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Must be hard to live with that sort of scenery every day.
> Time to work in a Tomac type bike.
> Rumpfy - I believe you have something that fits the bill.


I do, but it hasn't been ridden recently.



Fillet-brazed said:


> Those were done with a proper camera I take it.


If by that you mean an old iPhone 4, then yes.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

Colorado had a big blizzard over the weekend, just as some cool trails were beginning to dry out below the Flat Tops Wilderness. Who am I to complain when the results are this pretty?









































As it is, I decided to drive 40 minutes to get below the fresh slushpack-on-mud conditions prevailing in my area. The drop from the Flat Tops to the Colorado River is rather extreme, I know a bunch of places with 1,000ft elevation change in 1/4-1/2 mile hereabouts. It was only a few degrees warmer down on the CO River Road yesterday, but was just damp from rain, not slushy. Actually, the damp helps make "Antelope Creek" rideable, more of a dry sand wash than a creek.

Here's where I like to camp, Amiga's inspecting the spinal column of some dead thing:

















I'd like to say the deep, loose dirt and sand requires a fatbike, but last time I was there some sand-monster had laid down rail-straight tracks with skinny tires. I tried following those on my old Jamis, but wound up with a dent in my shin (and quite the ugly half-dollar-size scab from hitting my rat-trap pedal) for my troubles. Rented a fat bike for yesterday and had a much, much easier go of it, the recent moisture helped stabilize the trail. *******-dirt-biker-central on weekends, but I've yet to run into anyone back there on weekdays:

























Whatever you choose to ride, line selection is important... much better had I gone left in the next pic; and let me tell you, it's lots easier to backpedal a bit to clear a few boulders when doing so doesn't rob you of your momentum in deep softsand, so this trail is a lot tougher than it looks despite being so level. Fun, though:

















After a few miles you get to a private-property gate and have to turn around, such a lovely view looking back. Plenty of other loop rides in the same area, though. Amiga, of course, did 4x as many miles as I did (at least), and had a wonderful day in the desert. I took lots of film photos with two of my ancient rangefinder cameras, I'm sure they'll turn out better as I can't be bothered to futz with digital to make my skies blue / not overexposed. FWIW, these pics show an awesome spot for mtn. biking that just isn't on Strava... or maps... or in guidebooks... if you like sand riding:

















Whoever you are, sand-monster, let me give you a few "notworthy" bows. I couldn't ride that straight in deep sand in my 20's, now I just get injured for trying, unless fatbike.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Mosquitos out in full force ...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice post. This deserved more that one thumbs up. 


bikefat said:


> Colorado had a big blizzard over the weekend, just as some cool trails were beginning to dry out below the Flat Tops Wilderness. Who am I to complain when the results are this pretty?
> 
> View attachment 893167
> 
> ...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pictures Rumpfy.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

This week's riding was spent exploring the area around the "Old Oak Creek Road". Go SW from Oak Creek on RCR25 to a 'T' intersection, make a right, and park where RCR29 crosses the creek about a mile up. This is a 10-mile, 15-minute drive from my house, unfortunately Oak Creek's surrounded by private property. This 10-mile stretch is quite popular for joggers / dog-walkers / horseback-riders / bikes / cycles, plus a good bit of vehicle traffic the back-way between OC, P-burg and Yampa... so I'd just as soon drive it and get into some National Forest to do my mountain biking.

Amiga's happy if she can get out of the truck and play in some water, and Oak Creek is right handy there at the unmarked trailhead. This valley is all beavered up, I really love beavered-up meandering creeks. However, the road diverges from the creek for the first coupla miles:

















Although it does provide a brief glimpse of the current object of my obsession, Sand Point. Old Oak Creek Road is the start/finish of my loop ride around Sand Point, below which are the headwaters of Oak Creek, at the northern terminus of the Little Flat Tops:









The forest is reclaiming this old road back to singletrack in places; it's been long closed to driving, but used to be the vehicle route from Dunckley Pass to Oak Creek. The trail's wide enough you can choose to ride over or around most logs, some sections are even turf. Looks like a coupla dirt-bikers were back there Memorial Day, but this short stretch is another hidden gem you can have to yourself on weekdays.

















Pretty soon you ride out of the aspens and into some dense spruce/pine forest. Trouble ahead! Took a ding out of my helmet ducking and weaving through the deadfall, but this is a pretty flat stretch so I had fun hammering down and speeding through it...









Next you'll find the most perplexing "loop" sign ever, as there's no trail intersection to be found anywhere near it. It is an invitation to bushwhack through a small valley with a cute little rivulet draining it, which would be the direct route to the next stage (Chapman Reservoir Road, above the snow-line as yet) of my Sand Point Loop -- I don't like to ride North Fork Road as the sharp gravel is hard on Amiga's paws, so I've been scouting ways to avoid it; looks like 1/2 mile total, not bad.

















The sunny pics are from Wednesday, when it got to 85*F; otherwise we've had some rainy, rainy weather around here lately. Later pics are from yesterday morning, just pretend they're all from the same ride 'cuz that's what we did this morning. Amiga's thrilled by shallow water to run through, she made several charges up and down the rivulet (always staying in sight of me, couldn't ask for a better backcountry buddy) before I attempted my crossing. My rides need water for her at regular intervals, she will drink gallons of the stuff!









At this point, we've met back up with Oak Creek, which I'd rather follow than take the short-cut; did I mention I love beavered-up valleys? Upon arrival at the oil well, there's a switchback which takes you to another oil well, at which point you're across the street (North Fork Road) from the turnoff for Chapman Reservoir Road, which takes you up on top of the Little Flat Tops, at which point you can head South and meet up with the Sand Creek trail I posted earlier in the thread, and take it down to Sheriff's Reservoir.

The second shot shows a gap in the ridgeline, going up-and-over will drop you down to Trout Creek, more about that later:

























Looking back down on the oil well from the unmarked road to Trout Creek:









Google Earth makes it look like there's a trail the other side of Trout Creek from here, see the graded line through the aspen grove ahead? But, if this was once a ford, it's been washed out this spring. The "trail" might be an irrigation ditch, but it doesn't matter as there's an in-holding in the way of riding Trout Creek back down to RCR29 (Trout Creek Recreation Area) to complete the loop, even if it were fordable. That in-holding's on the market, though...

















Wound up pushing the bike halfway back up the grinding hill; what started as a glorious morning turned into rain/sleet/snow and slicked up the mud something fierce. Amiga, the bike, and I were thoroughly muddy by the time we made it back to the truck this afternoon. Love my bike, what a reliable old steed for explorations such as this; although rigid vintage mtn biking is practically another sport from what we have now, I sure have fun being all discriminating about my lines. 









There's a single-track trail from Sheriff's Reservoir which follows Trout Creek north to North Fork Road; after a short bit you can take a double-track over to the gap between Trout and Oak Creeks and ride down to the oil well, taking Old Oak Creek Road back to the starting point.

In the meantime, while some more snow melts, I'll be exploring the area due East of Yampa known as "The Slide," you can see some nice singletrack dropping down to the North of it all the way to Lynx Pass / Morrison Creek. Teaser view from Google Earth:









See that hogback North of the bottom of The Slide? My neighbor hunts back there and says I ought to be able to mtn. bike across under that hogback (just grass, so I'm told) to work my way over for a photo opp. Many roads lead to The Slide, unfortunately there's only one that doesn't cross private land, and that's going due North from Toponas... I'll see if I can drive the truck to the top tomorrow or Monday, Green Ridge gets less snow than the Flat Tops so it may be clear, in which case that looks like some awesome riding in there.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

jeff said:


> Nice post. This deserved more that one thumbs up.


Thanks. I got all anal-retentive, going back and replacing the images... got the Perfectly Clear plugin for Photoshop; better, faster, and cheaper than me, however, doesn't fix my aquamarine-skies issue. So there's a before-and-after thing going on, now. A must-have plugin -- don't gripe about the cost if you can fork over for Photoshop to begin with...


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

The deep snow persists at 10K' and above, I know 'cuz I rode up Chapman Reservoir Road the other day. That's the res down on the right; the obnoxious thing about the approach to the Little Flat Tops is the lack of a view of Sand Point except in a couple of places:









A little further on is a handy buffalo/malamute wallow, much better for the dog to cool off in it rather than detour to Chapman...

























...as the last thing I want to do when climbing 3,000' in about 10 miles, is detour _down_ to anything -- climbing back up some of the grades around here can be a real *****. There are some water crossings which have inadequate culverts and flow right across the road, but you can see there's a rather abrupt snow-line 2,000' above my starting point, yet. This is exactly where the road transitions from being driveable in my lowered Prelude, to needing 4x4:

























We're having a gorgeous, mild spring hereabouts. So I suppose I should be less antsy about the rest of my route melting off, and relax by riding the lower parts with the dog to get in any sort of condition to climb the upper part.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*A little local riding*


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

Awfully pretty forest, there, wherever there is!



CCMDoc said:


> *A little local riding*
> 
> View attachment 902873
> 
> ...


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

Amiga and I both managed to get injured on our last ride (bike's fine, though), so pardon the tl;dr, I'm really, really bored. One more week of bed rest for both of us, then we'll ease on back out there. Hopefully my ride will be snow-free by then, if it hasn't been for a coupla weeks already. I could just kick myself for not bringing a camera along last time, one of the most glorious days I've ever had in the mountains with a bike and a dog -- well worth the month off for injury... Search Google Earth for "mtn biking the flat tops", it's as close as I've come to seeing another mtb'r up there! The satellite imagery is dated Aug 18, 2011, which was a deep-snow winter; what I experienced June 17th was pretty much identical.

Kinda frustrating to be laid up, I'd like to know when this route opens in an average year. Best-case scenario for this loop, would be rideable maybe 5 months of the year; worst-case, about six weeks. It's a heckuva climb for a "Middle-Aged Man" like me. It's gnarly, unless you're used to riding pine-bough-strewn rock gardens so fresh the avalanches musta been from that last blizzard back in early May. So fragrant! Like huffing Pine-Sol... And so revealing of how bad my tires suck, but then again, I've never ridden over pine boughs/limbs/trunks strewn about over rockslide before. Now that's backcountry! Not sure what the right tire would be for that...

I'm sure I'll be back up there with the camera some morning (light's only right in the am), terrain so steep I get "reverse vertigo" trying to ride it. Hard to believe I've lived here for 21 years without ever riding Chapman Res Rd. Just amazing, even scary in a psychological way like Devil's Causeway, because of how the scenery moves at different speeds in your peripheral vision, than the road moves where you're focusing. Anyway, just an amazing spot for a ride, would be nice to run into another living soul up there one of these days -- I like to avoid the crowds, but not to the extent of feeling like the last person on Earth every time I go up there!

Meanwhile, thought I'd post some pics I took around Oak Creek when Ride the Rockies came through -- normally we don't have enough visitors to need two dozen porta-potties in a 1 1/2 acre park. The singletrack starts half a block from my home, at the other end of this alley. The cones are because of the retaining wall sliding into the alley as the hill shifts. Neighbor is about to restore the car (he just finished a sweet CJ-5 resto), forgot what model but definitely a vintage Ford:

































Takes but a minute to get to where Amiga is, there. Not much of a trail, but quite handy! I'll be snowshoeing it to pack it down for the fatbike, come winter. One branch off the singletrack is the back-way into the park:









There are two other options, one is grinding up the hill... No, Amiga! Not that way! Daddy's legs are spaghetti today:









The other way drops down to Oak Creek, there's even a ratty old gazebo down there -- at least we don't have vagrants sleeping in it! This parcel of open space is 1/2 the size and 1/100th the controversy of the Rita Valentine over in Steamboat, just an awesome spot for a quick morning ride, or to let the dogs play:

































(lens flare in my shots is deliberate, unlike my finger...)

The Around-the-Town Trail is a work in progress, though. When finished it'll be plenty steep in places, meaning most folks will hike it. I post the trailhead pic 'cuz I like the MTB icon on it (more of a fatbike, really), funny thing is the sign is at a dead-end you have to access from above unless you want to ford the creek. The town's working to get an easement for a public bridge, or at least a culvert, to make this into a loop trail. The short loop would be maybe 1/2 - 3/4 of a mile (I suck at estimating distances longer than a par 5), starting and finishing in the town park -- a nice amenity.

















Looking the other way, there's a great swimming hole for the dogs/kids. In between is a cute little bridge over a boggy spot:

























A little further the singletrack turns to dirt road under the CO 131 underpass, for a couple of blocks. Had to snap a pic of the sweet vintage bike, then there's an easement where the trail crosses a vacant lot...

























...after which comes a dreadfully-steep climb, but I push my bike up hills a lot. ;-) At the top, you can look back over the town, nice view. The riders down below are doing Ride the Rockies, normally not that many bikes about...

















I'm right in the middle of town, so I don't get a view of the Little Flat Tops / Sand Point like some other folks do. Still, where else can you get in a ride that's about 3 miles (half of it singletrack), and loops you around your local grocery, pharmacy, Post Office, liquor/ammo/video-rental, and insanely good seasonal taco stand? About time to get Amiga a doggie backpack...

The West's Best Road Food - Sunset

I like how Lupita's in Oak Creek is their one exception to the rule of only getting seafood tacos/burritos within sight of the ocean. It's like a pound of food for $8. If I think of it early enough in the day, I'll grab a couple burritos to throw in the fire (wrapped in foil) if we camp out. They almost always have chicken/beef/pork, shrimp, and mahi-mahi; sometimes they have catfish or coho salmon, yum! This is not a fast-food burrito... I order and pay at the beginning of the ride, and pick up my food on the flip-side.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Lupita's is the bomb.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow!
Nice scenery

What happened to Amiga?


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

CCMDoc said:


> What happened to Amiga?


 Some fat oaf riding an old Jamis crashed on top of her. Entirely the dog's fault, of course...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

bikefat said:


> Some fat oaf riding an old Jamis crashed on top of her. Entirely the dog's fault, of course...


That bastard!

Hope she poops in his cycling shoes


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Mosquitos were out in full force tonight and I didn't have enough forethought to "Off" myself.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A local ride on the Keyesville bike


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

CCMDoc said:


> Hope she poops in his cycling shoes


Good thing she didn't, as this turns out to be not my fault. Or even Amiga's, altho she will play chicken with a freight train. She even got run over (I saw it, and I mean run over, rolled her twice) by a car back in March, but was fine.

The vets want to say she has OCD (osteochondritis dessicans) in her shoulder, but even the orthopedic specialist-vet in Denver doesn't know what to make of her X-ray having both a cyst of soft bone, and a ridge of dense bone, in just the one shoulder. But they all agree the car and bike running her down at most made the problem manifest sooner, rather that being causal. Her X-rays have been forwarded to the CSU vet hospital.

Maybe it is my fault, for not educating myself about the fact that the last thing anyone should feed a large-breed puppy is large-breed puppy food, in particular Nutro (spiked with Zinc since the Mars takeover several years back, in addition to the way-too-much-calcium all such foods have), until she was 3 months old. But, I did everything I could to educate myself about why so many dogs go lame in their later years, and did the best I could on diet & exercise.

Maybe this is genetic? It would be nice to have more answers than questions, but the upshot is my pup is in pain from walking around the block, to the point of considering amputation of her right foreleg. We haven't ridden since June 17th and I won't go without her.

So if anyone here prays, **** me, my riding buddy needs 'em right now.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

heal up Amiga


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Today's trail visible lower right. Fun ride on a 17 year old bike.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

you covered a lot of distance


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

One more from the ride up. Destination was the pass near the left edge of the photo.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Thunder Pass? Where is the trail head?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Thunder Pass? Where is the trail head?


Cameron Pass parking lot. That area is not only for BC skiing.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Jones Pass and the CDT at 13K*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 918602
> 
> 
> View attachment 918603


Love that ridge line trail!!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The 5 mile ridge line is amazing, and challenging too.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the Thievery Corp soundtrack.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

DoubleCentury said:


> The 5 mile ridge line is amazing, and challenging too.


That video is what I've imagined it would be like to ride Devil's Causeway, if it wasn't wilderness. Hard to get out of the saddle when your ass just wants to take a bite out of it!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Mantis Valkyrie back out in the Socal dirt


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Six Mile Run Reservation with -Anomie-


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Autumnal changes


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Catalina? San Juans?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Catalina? San Juans?


It's at the end of this pier (Pebble Beach, CA):


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It's at the end of this pier (Pebble Beach, CA):


What bike though?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Recent trail rides.

86 Salsa.









90 P-23 Team out a few times.




































92 Retrotec DCC.









91 Steelman El Gato.









91 Salsa Ala Carte.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> What bike though?


It was an '88 Mongoose John Tomac Signature!  Although this one is a beater and built up for utilitarian purposes. Still looking for a clean one!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Recent trail rides.


Great pics, Rumpfy. I have a match:



And I think the Commando pics should be here maybe:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Chimney Rock, NJ

Yesterday:









And Today:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 932565
> 
> ...


Love it! Where's Tucker!?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Love it! Where's Tucker!?


He had family responsibilities and couldn't come on Sunday but was generous enough to lend me his bike for the ride. 
It was fantabulous!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Great pics, Rumpfy. I have a match.


Have you tried Mailbox on a vintage bike? It's a handful!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

So I finally got out for a trail ride on my 88 Romax. I decided to hit the first trails I ever rode back in the day. I started riding the Don River trails in 1986, when it used to be guys on motocross bikes using it (this is just outside the downtown core in Toronto).

When I got to the trailhead to take a pic this older gentlemen comes up and starts admiring my bike. It was none other than John Calladine, who many would consider to be the godfather of mountain biking in Toronto. We talked a little shop, and then he took me on a guided tour of some trails I hadn't been on in over 10 years. 

My overall impressions of the Brodie were good. Really fast on the fast trails, so so for climbing, a reasonably good descender. The wtb tires - rear is amazing, but the front is super washout scary. Still looking for some 2.2 Fat Traxs to bring things back to normal. 

All in all a great day!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Buddysnack said:


> So I finally got out for a trail ride on my 88 Romax. I decided to hit the first trails I ever rode back in the day. I started riding the Don River trails in 1986, when it used to be guys on motocross bikes using it (this is just outside the downtown core in Toronto).
> 
> When I got to the trailhead to take a pic this older gentlemen comes up and starts admiring my bike. It was none other than John Calladine, who many would consider to be the godfather of mountain biking in Toronto. We talked a little shop, and then he took me on a guided tour of some trails I hadn't been on in over 10 years.
> 
> ...


Great to see John again after all these years - he's looking well!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

This is a bike that I have owned and ridden since 1996, so it is almost vintage I suppose. Here it is fresh off the production line and its maiden voyage.









In 2000 it got probably what would be called here bastardized but it was in keeping with the signs of the times in my neck of the woods. It has served me well over the years doing double duty as a town bike and trail bike. There have been other bikes that have come and gone but it remains my favorite bike. Here it is as specced today in the wild.









There is a trail in the picture, can you see it?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Liked it then, like it now.


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is my Nishiki.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like a recent fire blew through there?


Bigwheel said:


> This is a bike that I have owned and ridden since 1996, so it is almost vintage I suppose. Here it is fresh off the production line and its maiden voyage.
> 
> View attachment 934020
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The recent rains have been nice. Big Sur and Ventana Wilderness in the background.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

What's with that weird looking bike?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

jeff said:


> Looks like a recent fire blew through there?


No. Those are just a species of coastal pine that have a dark and scaly bark. The Pacific is about 150yds behind the back tire.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> What's with that weird looking bike?


There is a trail and a crashed airplane down in this canyon:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The recent rains have been nice. Big Sur and Ventana Wilderness in the background.


Wow!! That's a great pic!! (Even if the bike is not quite vintage yet.)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Wow!! That's a great pic!! (Even if the bike is not quite vintage yet.)


Thanks laffeaux! In all honesty I ride my newer bikes 90% of the time. I fall short there compared to a lot of you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I fall short there compared to a lot of you.


You're a disgrace.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You're a disgrace.


Hey, but my 10% on the vintage is probably equal to all yours.  haha!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thats even worse!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

God I miss that part of the coast.


Fillet-brazed said:


> The recent rains have been nice. Big Sur and Ventana Wilderness in the background.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautifull place to crash a plane.....or ride a bike


Fillet-brazed said:


> There is a trail and a crashed airplane down in this canyon:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Beautifull place to crash a plane.....or ride a bike


haha. It was a little Cessna and all 4 survived! And yeah, one of my favorite trails!


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Recent trail rides.
> 
> 86 Salsa.


Wow, that Salsa looks spectacular.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

Beautiful day for a ride!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

shawnw said:


> Beautiful day for a ride!
> View attachment 950840


Cool pic Shawn....it gives me an idea....

Steve


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Some trails in Tahoe Vista a few hundred feet above lake elevation. Not much snow left on the trails from the last storm, but that just fine with me.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

There should be 2' on the ground. Bad news.


singletrackmack said:


> Some trails in Tahoe Vista a few hundred feet above lake elevation. Not much snow left on the trails from the last storm, but that just fine with me.
> 
> View attachment 953999
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Early ride the other morning on the 33rd anniversary of the original Stumpjumper. It's gone back to its short stem and wide, riser bars, slack head angle and also has a modern rendition of the original Hite Rite. Interestingly, the weight is still about the same 3 decades later.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

*Santa Cruz Mountains*








Yes there is a trail in this picture.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> View attachment 955904
> 
> Yes there is a trail in this picture.


Bottom of Skeggs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

Rumpfy said:


> Bottom of Skeggs?


Back side of Big Basin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Cool section!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

Rumpfy said:


>


Very cool trail. This section was created to maneuver around and showcase the huge sandstone formation. Designer and builders named it the "LOMBARD SECTION", after the famed San Francisco street.

Eric, was that stem created from an Erector Set?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Very cool trail. This section was created to maneuver around and showcase the huge sandstone formation. Designer and builders named it the "LOMBARD SECTION", after the famed San Francisco street.
> 
> Eric, was that stem created from an Erector Set?


When determining correct positioning for drop bars on your Cunningham, one must only use a CAT Fit Finder. Infinitely adjustable and fully functional. Micro tune until you're sure.


----------



## Racehead (Jan 25, 2015)

Mike


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Some NorCal drop bar bikes out this afternoon.


----------



## ben_h (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey all--I'm digging the board! Here are some recent pics from Hamilton Mountain and Coyote Wall, both on the Washington side of the Columbia River Gorge.


----------



## IHateRain (Feb 27, 2014)

Some trailpics 















Friendly greetings
IHateRain


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool pic Bunny


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

well-camouflaged trail in western thuringia


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Last weekend









Mid-week (I love these longer days!)









Today


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Yesterday


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

CCMDoc said:


> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 987719


I think I recognize that Yeti....very nice Doc.

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Can't let Doc have all the fun.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Steve!

Rumpfy - awesome trails and vista.


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

First trip down this awesome trail for the season. Many more to come.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Today. Lewis Morris Park


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I like that bike mik_git!
Hope it's as awesome as you'd hoped.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> I like that bike mik_git!
> Hope it's as awesome as you'd hoped.


Ha, I hadn't been doing any mtbing in ages, mostly road riding, made some changes to my zaskar which made it even more super awesome, then got on the Xizang and it was Terrible! Like truly crap, to the point of thinking of selling it, then I figured before I do that, I'll put back on the stem i took off...presto set a PR on that trail above by 2 min over me thinking the Zaskar was great, haha. i have no idea why I put on a 110mm/Zero rise stem over a 100mm/6 i'm truly stupid...little thing, big difference.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

1983 Lost Lk. N.M.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Castaic lake. Fun bike. Fun ride, but very dry out there









(apologies for the holes in the grips... and the stem)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

longfinkillie said:


> Castaic lake. Fun bike. Fun ride, but very dry out there
> 
> View attachment 994248
> 
> ...


Cool bike. Just an FYI, the housing run from top tube to seat stays could be shortened up a good inch and a half. Brakes would work/feel better.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Yesterday at Lewis Morris:
















Today at Tamaques:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Helmet looks like it changes color.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

chefmiguel said:


> Helmet looks like it changes color.


I told you not to eat those mushrooms.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Local ride today.

Ultimate is a very cool bike. Geometry and layout is spot on for my tastes.

Was also reminded that the original Smoke Compe was the best damn tire - and I rode them all back then.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Doc, really digging your Yetis!

Our FROs look very similar, but you have me trumped with that awesome Ultimate....those are just too cool. 

Where do you and Mig do your riding...looks like an great spot.


Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Doc, really digging your Yetis!
> 
> Our FROs look very similar, but you have me trumped with that awesome Ultimate....those are just too cool.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve - they ride differently but both feel good.

Most of our riding is split between two places:
Lewis Morris Park in Morristown, NJ and Six Mile Run in North Brunswick, NJ

Lewis Morris has many short but steep sections with rocks and roots interspersed with some swoopy runs down hill which have hairpins just as you're getting up to speed.

Six Mile is flatter and generally easier with fewer sections of rocks and roots but still a lot of fun.

Both are surrounded by lush greenery Spring through Fall and the Fall is spectacular as the leaves change.

There are a few other places but those two make up the bulk of our rides. 
Occasionally Mtnwng and Fatmikey join us and when -Anomie- was local, he would make virtually every ride.

Would like to have a few more VRC folk along for the rides so if you're in the neighborhood ...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Slow pedal around today. Had been fiddling with the gears, and they all worked perfectly right up until the instant I really need them in a techy spot, down I went, first crash in an age... was a bit wet and sloppy, and 5C blah... also had to share the trail with some right fools.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry about the fall but at least you're out there on the trails - which look a lot like the trails around here!
What were you riding?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

94 degrees today but it was good to be out


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

From earlier in the week:


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice ride into the clouds this morning


----------



## Avi8tor (Aug 22, 2015)

This makes me want to RIDE!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

85 OG on Black Mountain in Cupertino, CA.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

OK not really trail pics, but pics none the less... the trail we rode is off tot he right up into the trees...had ridden here in Ages, struggled a bit on the way up, but oh, heavenly on the way down, tight singletrack (had to watch the bar ends onthe trees)... fun day and beautiful weather (start of spring here)...
L-R old Shogun, old IBOC Mongoose, Old Shogun, old GT Avalanche Team, old Minzl....something from NZ, and My trusty Xizang...


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Business trip for the week in Roseville. Strava helped me find some nice trails.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

First ride on the facelifted Merlin.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

singletrackmack said:


> Business trip for the week in Roseville. Strava helped me find some nice trails.
> 
> View attachment 1016256
> 
> ...


Now *that's* a good business and trip!



mik_git said:


> OK not really trail pics, but pics none the less... the trail we rode is off tot he right up into the trees...had ridden here in Ages, struggled a bit on the way up, but oh, heavenly on the way down, tight singletrack (had to watch the bar ends onthe trees)... fun day and beautiful weather (start of spring here)...
> L-R old Shogun, old IBOC Mongoose, Old Shogun, old GT Avalanche Team, old Minzl....something from NZ, and My trusty Xizang...


NICE lineup there Mike!



SMRTIN said:


> First ride on the facelifted Merlin.


Always loved Merlins and that's a beauty.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I've had the pleasure of riding with Chefmiguel, Mtnwing, Bushpig and Fatmikeynyc over the past month or so.

Here are some trail pics from those rides:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

83 Stumpjumper Sport Lost Lake, N.M.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Today at Six Mile Run Reservation with Chefmiguel


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Fun morning!


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Guys! Let me know next time you're at six mile. I'll try to get out with you. Miguel, you've got my #. Great to see pics of the local trail.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

MattBallman
The more the merrier. 
Just realize that Chefmiguel, Fatmikeynyc and Mtnwing allow me to stop frequently to catch my breath, adjust my dentures and take some Motrin.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

CCMDoc said:


> MattBallman
> The more the merrier.
> Just realize that Chefmiguel, Fatmikeynyc and Mtnwing allow me to stop frequently to catch my breath, adjust my dentures and take some Motrin.


Don't worry, I'll be right there with you!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Classic.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

*Six Mile Run*















Sunday at Six Mile Run.(Its really 14 miles or so) A beautiful, perfect day for riding. And if you have a Trimble I recommend using a Yakima rack. The Thule was a little sketchy.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Vintage destination!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Guess I'll have to bring my Trimble too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MattBallman said:


> Sunday at Six Mile Run.(Its really 14 miles or so) A beautiful, perfect day for riding. And if you have a Trimble I recommend using a Yakima rack. The Thule was a little sketchy.


Nice Matt! Stoked to see it back up and running. You like it ok?


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

I love it Eric! Thanks again. I'm trying to convince myself it's not going to explode while I'm riding it (25 Y.O. carbon anyone?) But I gave it a thrashing last weekend and it held up fine.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Matt,
Sunday Morning ride with Chefmiguel and Mtnwng.
Still waiting to hear back from Fatmikeynyc


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm going to try to make it. I'm usually still asleep at 8:00 am. I'll get in touch with mig on Saturday. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Not exactly a trail pic...but today the good times rolled. Not sure how to flip the image.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Doc, You went out this morning? Doesn't look too bad.



CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 1020153
> 
> View attachment 1020154
> 
> View attachment 1020155


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nah, Matt. Had to replace the alternator on my brother's car. 
Went riding late this afternoon - when the sun came out! Can't believe it - was supposed to be storming all day.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks great Paul, I like the top tube pic best.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

This morning:









This afternoon:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Gorgeous weather today


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

CCMDoc said:


> This morning:
> 
> This afternoon:


You rode twice today, and on two awesome bikes....so envious (and lazy, lol...gotta get off my butt and into the woods)

Thanks for the motivation.

Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> You rode twice today, and on two awesome bikes....so envious (and lazy, lol...gotta get off my butt and into the woods)
> 
> Thanks for the motivation.
> 
> Steve


LOL 
It's almost always a chore to get going but once I'm in the saddle Ned, Tinker, Rishi and Tomac are just barely out of sight and the chase is on. 
I usually get lapped two or three times by them before my first loop is done.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Another perfect fall ride today. Hey, if N.J., NYC peeps are riding this weekend let me know.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Niiiice!

Wont be able to ride this upcoming weekend - perhaps next one?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Lewis Morris Park in Northern NJ today:


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice Paul, I'm going to get out on Monday. This weekend is done for me. Cool bike BTW.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

It was a good day.
Leaves have just about all gone to brown with just a few patches of brilliance here and there.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Another gorgeous day on the trails


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sheesh paul, I thought I had a lot of bikes!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


>


That is a really wide trail...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> That is a really wide trail...


How is this for singletrack?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey DC,
I hope you have studs on those tires. 
I mean besides the rider


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> How is this for singletrack?


That will do nicely.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> Hey DC,
> I hope you have studs on those tires.
> I mean besides the rider


Ha ha, pedal lightly.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That road riding looks soooo cold. And I'm sure I would crash.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> That road riding looks soooo cold. And I'm sure I would crash.


Cold enough to be "sticky" actually, which is a lot better than slippery muddy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I like seeing Cunningham abuse!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> ride, ride, ride, ride, ride.


Looks like Keyesville training to me!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

My ride from yesterday.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I like seeing Cunningham abuse!


As it was intended to be used.

Sadly, for multiple reasons, it's pretty easy to claim to be the world's most active rider of Cunningham bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> As it was intended to be used.
> Sadly, for multiple reasons, it's pretty easy to claim to be the world's most active rider of Cunningham bikes.


One of the more active users for sure. Halaburt could have the title for most active user of a Cunningham. And whatever guys are still roaming about Fairfax on theirs.

Definitely NOT Bushpig or CycleShark.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Hopefully Mr. C gets back up on his horse and supplants both Halaburt and I for the title.

Some bikes like this one do still get around a lot.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Coooooollllll!!!!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

You likes?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

MattBallman said:


> Sheesh paul, I thought I had a lot of bikes!


Nah, I just accessorize well.



Rumpfy said:


> Looks like Keyesville training to me!


I'm hoping I can stay on your wheel after you lap me.



DoubleCentury said:


> Some bikes like this one do still get around a lot.


That looks to be just about my size.



chefmiguel said:


> You likes?


Oh yessssss ....


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

one of the natives on the trail.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Cooling off but still good riding weather


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks zippy


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Much cooler and damp today.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Think I've seen that bike before!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

chefmiguel said:


> Think I've seen that bike before!


Well, you've certainly seen those legs before


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Grrraarrrr


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

More trial time on the FRO.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> More trial time on the FRO.


That is such a fantastic build!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

First ride of 2016


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Our trails are snow covered right now.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Tried to get a ride in at Morris Lewis Park between dropping off my daughter at Volleyball practice and picking her up 3 hours later.

Covered maybe a mile and my 20lb bike had to weigh over 50 at this point.









Finally got to more solid ground but by that time I had to head back.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Man oh man that's a lot of mud.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Paul, I drove past Hartshorne yesterday and it looked pretty dry. Might be worth a trip.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Matt.
Mtnwng is down that way.
Can't tomorrow and working next weekend but perhaps the weekend after that. 
Maybe we can grab him, Chefmiguel and Fatmikeynyc for a ride down there.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The problem with having so many bikes is remembering which shifters you're running on them. I got this CCR out on this beautiful day after spending an entire day looking at beautiful bikes yesterday. So inspired. I just love framebuilders.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> The problem with having so many bikes is remembering which shifters you're running on them. I got this CCR out on this beautiful day after spending an entire day looking at beautiful bikes yesterday. So inspired. I just love framebuilders.
> 
> View attachment 1052926


That bike is gorgeous and I love your photography. Really great composition.

The solution to remembering which shifters is to simply have multiple copies of the same (or at least similar) bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> That bike is gorgeous and I love your photography. Really great composition.
> 
> The solution to remembering which shifters is to simply have multiple copies of the same (or at least similar) bike.


I guess I can go with Rumpfy's All-XT-All-The-Time philosophy! 

I actually thought of you when I was setting up the picture. I had to use a stick to prop it up. And my water bottle is very NewYorkish. Thanks for the compliment, Doc!


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

CCMDoc said:


> Hey Matt.
> Mtnwng is down that way.
> Can't tomorrow and working next weekend but perhaps the weekend after that.
> Maybe we can grab him, Chefmiguel and Fatmikeynyc for a ride down there.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

MattBallman said:


> Sounds good to me.


I think the Doc will be in California that weekend, don't let him set you up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> I guess I can go with Rumpfy's All-XT-All-The-Time philosophy!


You can never go wrong with M730-era XT.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

You can never go wrong with a turkey sandwich either, but sometimes I like to go crazy and put a little cheese or tomato on top.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Step away from the deli counter


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

hollister said:


>


Very cool shot H...great perspective.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Some hardcore riding by &;@$;!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From this









to this









to this in one short, local ride


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Some hardcore riding by &;@$;!


Is that EastCoastSteve?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Is that EastCoastSteve?


Ha...couldn't be me..no wheelie shot.

Besides, my Colkervision says he's wearing white socks with flip flops...definitely a west-coaster.

Steve


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


>


Great weather for a ride on some awesome bikes!
Good on you!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, that was on the way up (by up I mean it was actually climbing, but not so much that it's really climbing) about 1/3 of the way to the end. Coming down (since I drove 2.5 hours down to do the ride) Thought it was about 5pm, dark and pretty cold. Then you come around the corner onto this straight, brilliant sun, about 10C warmer and you realise, Oh it's lunch time!
But no bikes broke, and no riders broke..although I did try to launch it off the lip of a bridge...I jumped, the bike didn't. First time riding on flats for more than 5min in 23 years. Almost jumped straight off the bike.

At the top


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> Yeah, that was on the way up (by up I mean it was actually climbing, but not so much that it's really climbing) about 1/3 of the way to the end. Coming down (since I drove 2.5 hours down to do the ride) Thought it was about 5pm, dark and pretty cold. Then you come around the corner onto this straight, brilliant sun, about 10C warmer and you realise, Oh it's lunch time!
> But no bikes broke, and no riders broke..although I did try to launch it off the lip of a bridge...I jumped, the bike didn't. *First time riding on flats for more than 5min in 23 years. Almost jumped straight off the bike.*
> At the top


That's 5 minutes longer than I would have tried. 
I don't know how I survived riding a bike when I was a kid - no helmet, no gloves, no clips or clipless pedals, no lycra or chamois-lined baggy shorts ...

Sounds like a great ride Mike!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Six Mile Run with ChefMiguel*


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*1st Ride in Idaho*

Didn't notice there was a filter on with sunglasses until after i got home


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry, I missed you guys! Trying to be a good husband despite myself!

I'll be out there once or twice this week.



CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 1078547
> 
> View attachment 1078548
> 
> ...


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Where in Idaho. Ive got people in Mccall. It was one of my favorite places to ride.



YakimaDeathYaks said:


> Didn't notice there was a filter on with sunglasses until after i got home


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

MattBallman said:


> Sorry, I missed you guys! Trying to be a good husband despite myself!
> 
> I'll be out there once or twice this week.


We missed you and it was a beautiful day for a ride on vintage bikes. 
Have a blast when you do!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

A few from a klunker ride we did a while back.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Getting my steel on...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hope you like that Yo.
Very precise but just couldn't get mine set up properly to feel good on any terrain.
Ameybrook raves about his and others have said the same so I's sure it was just me.

Have to ask again - what's with the "Continuous Bladder Irrigation for 2 Liters" under your name?

Have a safe and Happy Independence Day weekend!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Lobster with Montana Rocks*

Just got back from a nice road trip from the Bay Area to Montana, had some great rides in the Rockies. The Lobster met some chunky and SHARP granite rocks/boulders. I fixed 2 flats on a ~ 12 mile pretty brutal ride near Hamilton (pictures don't do the rocky terrain justice, the areas below the cliffs are all talus fields)...in either case the Lobster handled well, but the old rockshox might need some work)...unfortunately I did not get a chance to meet Eric L , but I will coordinate better next year!, thanks again Eric for the offer!)...









Hope you all had a good and safe 4th....cheers


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

First ride in dirt for my new-to-me '90 trek 930 built up with dx parts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

*OC Stowe*

I took my Stowe out for a shakedown ride on the Fullerton Loop last weekend after being built in it's latest more modern incarnation. I was amazed at how well an old bike can ride when setup with a more modern set of wide bars/stort stem and a 1x drivetrain.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Here are a few of my bikes on a few of my favorite trails. Between the Yo, Phoenix and Ultimate, I have to say, I have the most fun on the Yo.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> Here are a few of my bikes on a few of my favorite trails. Between the Yo, Phoenix and Ultimate, I have to say, I have the most fun on the Yo.


MOst fun on the red or the black Yo?


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

The red one is mine. It's a 1991. The black bike is a 2000 and it belongs to my friend. I have a 2000 Yo frame that I got without a fork, so I had Jeremy Sycip build me one. The frame and fork are currently at D&D so the fork can get a matching coat of Cherry Love on it. Once I get it built, we're going to take both 2000s out and swap bikes so we can see if the bike rides better with a BOI or a Sycip fork.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> The red one is mine. It's a 1991. The black bike is a 2000 and it belongs to my friend. I have a 2000 Yo frame that I got without a fork, so I had Jeremy Sycip build me one. The frame and fork are currently at D&D so the fork can get a matching coat of Cherry Love on it. Once I get it built, we're going to take both 2000s out and swap bikes so we can see if the bike rides better with a BOI or a Sycip fork.


I bet the forks will ride the same but there will be slight geometry differences in the frames.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

colker1 said:


> I bet the forks will ride the same but there will be slight geometry differences in the frames.


They're built with different tubing, in different diameters, with different gussets in different locations. I'd like to think there will be at least a slight difference in the way they ride. As for the geometry, both our bikes are 2000 Yos with the same fork rake and axle to crown length. They should be pretty darn close there.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> They're built with different tubing, in different diameters, with different gussets in different locations. I'd like to think there will be at least a slight difference in the way they ride. As for the geometry, both our bikes are 2000 Yos with the same fork rake and axle to crown length. They should be pretty darn close there.


I thought you would compare the 00 x 91. Tubing diameters will make a difference but i am more affected by differences in ht angles and BB drop. Geometry is the deal.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

LeeDumler said:


> Here are a few of my bikes on a few of my favorite trails. Between the Yo, Phoenix and Ultimate, I have to say, I have the most fun on the Yo.


Those are some great photos. Love the composition especially the bike in the tree.


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

1995 Hawaii State MTB Championships, 2nd place



LB Houston, Irving, TX (GW Bush was riding there that day)










Cheraw State Park, Cheraw SC










River Legacy Park, Arlington, TX


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

CCMDoc said:


> Those are some great photos. Love the composition especially the bike in the tree.


Why thank you. I would never claim to have any skills as a photographer, but my friends and I have two standing rides every week and we always take pictures to send to our friends who "can't get their priorities straight". I suppose one picks up on how to make a bike look halfway decent through that kind repetition.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Why thank you. I would never claim to have any skills as a photographer, but my friends and I have two standing rides every week and we always take pictures to send to our friends who "can't get their priorities straight". I suppose one picks up on how to make a bike look halfway decent through that kind repetition.


We need to get to work on a vintage group ride up at C.Camp.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Rumpfy said:


> We need to get to work on a vintage group ride up at C.Camp.


I ditto the vintage ride idea, C Camp sounds perfect, I eagerly await, I'll bring a watermelon (for post ride)


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> We need to get to work on a vintage group ride up at C.Camp.


Come to New Jersey and ride with Cheffmiguel, Mattballman and me. We manage regular vintage bike rides.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Annual race day on the Yo at the Berkshire MTB training Series vintage bike night


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> We need to get to work on a vintage group ride up at C.Camp.


Agreed. Let's start working on that sooner, rather than later.



screamingbunny said:


> View attachment 1081896
> 
> Annual race day on the Yo at the Berkshire MTB training Series vintage bike night


I'm enjoying all of the Yo content as of late. I'm a big fan of 3DV on Team Lavender, too.

Time to give the east coast bike bike a shot yet, Eric? Look how much fun we're all having.

By the way, how's the shopping cart?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Agreed. Let's start working on that sooner, rather than later.
> 
> I'm enjoying all of the Yo content as of late. I'm a big fan of 3DV on Team Lavender, too.
> 
> ...


I should have more aggressively gone after that recent Grello eBay Yo. I'll land one eventually.

Shopping cart is hanging in the rafters for now. I have three other bikes that need to be completed first (getting close!).

Yeees, I'll ping you about the group ride. My schedule is looking a little full, but we'll find a way to make it happen. I'll loop in a few others so we can flush out details.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Great morning for a ride with the dogs.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

A couple from this week's Wednesday night outing. Apologies for the cross post from the drop bar thread, but I figured they fit here too.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Another week gone by, and another project completed. Took my Fat Chance Team Comp out for its second ride tonight, and was joined by my friend Jon on his Team Comp.







We were only one Team Comp short of Dewin' it country cool. Bonus points for anyone that can name what that's from.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Mountain Dew Commercial from the late 80s (admit i used Google).

I wanna know how the Team Comps ride? Compared to other FATs like Wicked or Yo? Love the old ones especially with the Boxcrown fork.

Best

Mo


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

mauricer said:


> Mountain Dew Commercial from the late 80s (admit i used Google).
> 
> I wanna know how the Team Comps ride? Compared to other FATs like Wicked or Yo? Love the old ones especially with the Boxcrown fork.
> 
> ...


Bingo! Apparently Mountain Dew had a shop in New Jersey build up three Team Comps for that commercial. One of them ended up in the hands of the producer's son, who took it to summer camp, where my friend Jon was staying that year.

The Team Comp rides really well. The Yo is definitely more pinpoint with its steering accuracy, and seems to track better at lower speeds, especially on technical climbs. The Team Comp doesn't really wake up until you get it higher up in the middle ring. It does manage to float over rock gardens and choppy trail surfaces better than the Yo. It also feels a bit more playful as well. It likes to be tossed around the trail.

The comparison to the Wicked is much closer, as they are basically the same bike. For the first few years, Team Comps were just Wicked frames with box crowns of specific geometry for racing and a build kit that consisted of as many American made parts as they could spec. A large number of racers actually ditched the TC box crowns for standard issue unicrowns because they had a very twitchy feel and they were known to crack. For the 89 and 90 model year (and maybe some 88 models), the Team Comp got its own, lighter weight tube set, G.P. Wilson dropouts, as well as a unicrown option that also had the G.P. Wilsons. These bikes will handle like a Wicked, but with a more compliant ride and lighter weight.

My bike is a 1989, but I got it with a Ritchey Logic fork. To be honest though, it feels about the same as my friend's with the Fat City unicrown.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

LeeDumler said:


> Another week gone by, and another project completed. Took my Fat Chance Team Comp out for its second ride tonight, and was joined by my friend Jon on his Team Comp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the Dew reference and remember the commercial, but didn't notice the bikes (dumb kid I was), nice rides and looks like a fun trail. What's with the painters tape, a second spare? Hopefully see you this evening Lee. Dig it, Ben


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the very detailed reply Lee. Didnt Know about the frame relation between Team Comp and Wicked.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Ben, the tape is actually blue electrical tape. I have about a dozen bikes that are trail ready at any given time, so instead of having a big, bulky bag for each bike with the specific size tube with the right valve, I tape each bike's spare to the frame, mount a pump on each bike (haven't gotten one for the TC yet) and just have a small bag with a multi, CO2, tire lever and a rag. I can quickly switch the bags from bike to bike and not worry about having the wrong spares. Also, keeping the saddle bag light and small means less pendulum effect when pedaling hard out of the saddle. 

Mo, I'm lucky enough to have two friends that are very avid Fat riders and collectors. They also happen to be friends with Chris, so whenever I pick up a new Fat, they give me the full rundown on the bike. Fat City actually did a fair amount of "badge engineering" in the 80's and early 90's. Some early Monsters were just other models painted with Monster decals. Some employee bikes were cleverly renamed with expletives. I've even seen "Wickeds" with the supposedly Team Comp exclusive G.P. Wilson dropouts. It gets difficult to keep track of.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Dig the paint on both of those TC's. I really like the bottle opener drop out hidden on that green/yellow TC....that is way cool.

Interesting review on the ride characteristics of the TC. I had an 89/90ish Wicked and liked it as a climber and ok on tighter slower single track. The more I opened it up, the more nervous it felt to me. 

You're crankin' out projects!

Good to hear your process on bike ride prep too. Funny that it really does become a factor when you have several bikes that all go in rotation. For me I use a Backcountry Research Race strap. Really quick and easy to swap it from one bike to another. I have three all set with: tube, 2 CO2's, tire lever. Two on bikes in use, a spare set up in my bike gear bag. In a sock goes the multi tool, inflation device, patch kit, pin/master link, $20 bucks. Wrapped around that keeping it closed is a velcro strap with personal identification tag and emergency contact info. Dump that in the jersey pocket. Figure that's about as light as I can travel and lets me fix at least two flats before I have to hoof it. Several wraps of electrical tape around the seatpost marks saddle height and also serves emergency fix duty.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

on that lightweight Team Comp tubeset; maybe it evolved to become the Wicked Lite in 93? I find their handling to be precise and the bike comfortable.. It's just not the best at jumping and getting air time.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

colker1 said:


> on that lightweight Team Comp tubeset; maybe it evolved to become the Wicked Lite in 93? I find their handling to be precise and the bike comfortable.. It's just not the best at jumping and getting air time.


The later Team Comps used a mix of Tange and Dillsburg. The Wicked Lites used True Temper. By the time the Wicked Lite came out, Fat City had released the Yo Eddy, so the Wicked Lite took a more relaxed geometry. It's not the same race oriented ride that the early Wickeds or TCs had.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> The later Team Comps used a mix of Tange and Dillsburg. The Wicked Lites used True Temper. By the time the Wicked Lite came out, Fat City had released the Yo Eddy, so the Wicked Lite took a more relaxed geometry. It's not the same race oriented ride that the early Wickeds or TCs had.


Everyone i know who had both bikes says they ride the same.
Both wickeds have the same wheelbase, chainstays, seat angle and head angle in every size.
I don't know the Team Comps but i would risk saying it's the same wicked geometry.
The wicked lite came out in 93 and didn't last long. The Yo is from 1990 and it's geometry reflects the 90s: shorter chainstays and seatstays plus oversized tubing so the wicked sales went down.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

colker1 said:


> Everyone i know who had both bikes says they ride the same.
> Both wickeds have the same wheelbase, chainstays, seat angle and head angle in every size.
> I don't know the Team Comps but i would risk saying it's the same wicked geometry.
> The wicked lite came out in 93 and didn't last long. The Yo is from 1990 and it's geometry reflects the 90s: shorter chainstays and seatstays plus oversized tubing so the wicked sales went down.


You are correct. I guess it's just the advertising of the Wicked Lite as being a more relaxed bike that made me think that, but I'm sure it was just in comparison to the newly released Yo.

I had a Wicked Lite and got rid of it because I didn't like how it rode. Now I wish I would have kept it to compare it to the TC. I just remember it being more noodley than this bike is.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> You are correct. I guess it's just the advertising of the Wicked Lite as being a more relaxed bike that made me think that, but I'm sure it was just in comparison to the newly released Yo.
> 
> I had a Wicked Lite and got rid of it because I didn't like how it rode. Now I wish I would have kept it to compare it to the TC. I just remember it being more noodley than this bike is.


Probably flexier than your TC. I like it.. and the threaded BB is easy on the crank choices.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

95 WTB Phoenix resto mod in Santa Cruz.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Where in Santa Cruz is that? I've only ever ridden Demo Forest whenever I make the trip down there, and only on a modern bike. Not a very vintage friendly place. I've heard there are tons of other great trails in the area though.

I went to Joaquin Miller this morning, but on my big travel suspension bike. No VRC worthy pics to post.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Where in Santa Cruz is that? I've only ever ridden Demo Forest whenever I make the trip down there, and only on a modern bike. Not a very vintage friendly place. I've heard there are tons of other great trails in the area though.
> 
> I went to Joaquin Miller this morning, but on my big travel suspension bike. No VRC worthy pics to post.


Wilder Ranch. Everything there is ridable on a vintage bike for sure. A few rough patches, but overall it's fine.

Demo is fun, definitely needs a modern bike for max enjoyment. Down side is that you have to climb in and out. Climb to DH ratio is awful. But...Flow Trail is amazing. If you attack it, the experience is even better.

You would need to come ride UCSC. 50/50 legal/illegal depending on what we do. Again, best enjoyed on a modern bike, but I have some routes that you can do on a vintage bike. You'll be challenged and have to skip some of the features, but it can be done. We could make a monster ride out of it pairing UCSC and Wilder. We could even make a vintage ride out of it, but I would say intermediate/strong intermediate riders and at least some good base fitness would be required.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Eric, after we get the China Camp get together behind us, maybe you can show me some of these South Bay trails.

I've been riding the big full suspension bike all week, so I decided to add a Friday ride in this week. Wanted to get out on an old bike at least once. Good turnout for such short notice.


----------



## Jason Del Rey (Aug 7, 2016)

*Riding trail on a retro style Marin muirwoods*

Riding a rigid mtb, rim brakes and a thumb shifter will make your ride fun and interesting, at the end of every trail ride i learn something new.


----------



## bdonley (Mar 22, 2009)

A favorite ride. Johnson Ranch, San Luis Obispo, Ca. Cannondale Super v Carbon....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Eric, after we get the China Camp get together behind us, maybe you can show me some of these South Bay trails.
> 
> I've been riding the big full suspension bike all week, so I decided to add a Friday ride in this week. Wanted to get out on an old bike at least once. Good turnout for such short notice.


For sure man, happy to show you.

Anything more than 3 bikes is a great turn out to me. Nice to see JP getting out and riding regularly too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bdonley said:


> A favorite ride. Johnson Ranch, San Luis Obispo, Ca. Cannondale Super v Carbon....


Beautiful place to ride/live/go to school.

Did you that steel pallet at speed and clean it?


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> For sure man, happy to show you.
> 
> Anything more than 3 bikes is a great turn out to me. Nice to see JP getting out and riding regularly too.


Jacquie has been trying to make it to a ride a week with our group. She hasn't ridden the trails I usually ride during my evening rides, so it's fun to get to show a seasoned veteran something new. Plus, I've been helping out with little odds and ends around their place, and I have to say, I'd be totally overwhelmed if I were in her shoes. Getting out, even for these little evening rides, I think, brings a little slice of normalcy back to her day to day.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program. Did you know that Otis Guys basically grow on trees here in Marin?


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Lee,

That's fantastic and good work/fun all around, the powers of getting out in general 2 feet or 2 wheels (gotta give love to hikers too). Eric is farther than I am, but I'll try to make this Wednesday evening ride from your shop, are you doing one this week? Even though Berkeley is only 12+ miles away traffic can make it a hundred. I'm coming off surgery, but I think II can tag along if that's ok.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Mr. Claus said:


> Lee,
> 
> That's fantastic and good work/fun all around, the powers of getting out in general 2 feet or 2 wheels (gotta give love to hikers too). Eric is farther than I am, but I'll try to make this Wednesday evening ride from your shop, are you doing one this week? Even though Berkeley is only 12+ miles away traffic can make it a hundred. I'm coming off surgery, but I think II can tag along if that's ok.


We ride every Monday morning and every Wednesday evening, and you are always welcome. Just show up at the Recyclery at 6:00 on Wednesday evening. It's a nine mile ride, but it's a tight, twisty nine miles. Hope to see you there.

On that note, if there are any other Bay Area locals looking to join in, feel free. About half the group is on vintage bikes on most of our rides.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Lee,

Great I'll be there this Wednesday, it'll also be cool to see the recyclery, I'll show up a tad early to avoid the 4 wheel mess, should be fun and twisty, I'll try to keep up with the the Fats or Otis.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> We ride every Monday morning and every Wednesday evening, and you are always welcome. Just show up at the Recyclery at 6:00 on Wednesday evening. It's a nine mile ride, but it's a tight, twisty nine miles. Hope to see you there.
> 
> On that note, if there are any other Bay Area locals looking to join in, feel free. About half the group is on vintage bikes on most of our rides.


You got a good thing going with those weekly rides, keep that up!


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> You got a good thing going with those weekly rides, keep that up!


Hey man, anytime you wanna play hooky...


----------



## bdonley (Mar 22, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Beautiful place to ride/live/go to school.
> 
> Did you that steel pallet at speed and clean it?


Didn't even try! I'm rehabbing from two total knee replacements. Don't take many chances. A fall could be really bad for me. Been using MX type knee guards. Not gonna do this again.......


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn!!!!!!!!! That's nasty. 


bdonley said:


> Didn't even try! I'm rehabbing from two total knee replacements. Don't take many chances. A fall could be really bad for me. Been using MX type knee guards. Not gonna do this again.......


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Got six of us out tonight, and 5/6th of the group was vintage! I think that's a personal best. Could have been seven, which would have been a shop ride record, but someone whom I'm pretending not to point the finger at didn't make it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lots of Fats...and one fat tube bike! Cool.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Monday ride on a new bike (I rode it yesterday too)





Now that I've checked Ala Carte off of my list, I'm pretty much down to a Mountain Goat Deluxe and a Cunningham as far as must buy/ride bikes. I suppose there's always room to revise the list though.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Lee, yes sorry about last Wednesday and forgot to contact you, the City of Oakland was needier that I thought last Wednesday.There's always this week, you doing it again, Wednesday? BTW, is that Salsa brazed or tig, can't zoom in on the pics. Oh and is it a purchase or a borrow? I did a nice modern ride in Joaquin Miller, not vintage but I was the only full rigid (P-29er) and going down Cinderella rattled my bones good. I swear the RL will be in once of these great photo shoots soon!


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Mr. Claus said:


> Lee, yes sorry about last Wednesday and forgot to contact you, the City of Oakland was needier that I thought last Wednesday.There's always this week, you doing it again, Wednesday? BTW, is that Salsa brazed or tig, can't zoom in on the pics. Oh and is it a purchase or a borrow? I did a nice modern ride in Joaquin Miller, not vintage but I was the only full rigid (P-29er) and going down Cinderella rattled my bones good. I swear the RL will be in once of these great photo shoots soon!


We're here every Wednesday night, at least as long as daylight savings is in effect. I went to JMP a couple weeks ago, but on my long travel bike. That's the way to go there, in my opinion. I've done all the trails there on my SS hardtail, but Chaparral was VERY nerve racking without a really tall front end on the bike.

The Salsa is a purchase. It was on eBay, but it didn't get a single bid. I got in contact with the seller, who was local, and he agreed to $600 cash. Couldn't pass that up. He described it as "one of the last Salsas that Ross sold out of Petaluma" so I'm assuming 1998 or 1999. If someone can decode serial numbers, let me know.

Anyway, let me know about this Wednesday. We'd love to have you join us.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Late to post Wednesday's ride pics. Here they are.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Friday morning ride.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Maybe it's just the perspective playing tricks on me, but those bars look narrow enough to throw on a fixie with some hot pink Ourys to go play pretend bike messenger in the City.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice bike Eric. I didn't know you had a 90's Breezer.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Maybe it's just the perspective playing tricks on me, but those bars look narrow enough to throw on a fixie with some hot pink Ourys to go play pretend bike messenger in the City.


Haha! Nope, those are uncut barely 23" Ritchey Prolites. I don't cheat with those 720mm wide DH riser bars you be usin'. 

I do have some white Ourys I could throw on there...



jeff said:


> Nice bike Eric. I didn't know you had a 90's Breezer.


Yup! Lightning Flash. I've been enjoying it so far.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1991-breezer-lightning-flash-s-n-jb0094-1017608.html


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha! Nope, those are uncut barely 23" Ritchey Prolites. I don't cheat with those 720mm wide DH riser bars you be usin'.
> 
> I do have some white Ourys I could throw on there...
> 
> ...


Hey Eric.. does it ride close to the P Ritcheys in feel?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Hey Eric.. does it ride close to the P Ritcheys in feel?


Not as similar as I was expecting. Both are 19" frames. Ritchey has a slightly shorter TT, longer stem. I'll have to double check, but I think they net out at the same overall saddle to bar measurement.
Ritchey climbs a bit better, little more sketchy at speed. Breezer climbs ok but is happier at speed (and in the air). Both have that great trail input. Springy but not flexy.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah. I found that thread after the ask. It's a rare one. Nice.


Rumpfy said:


> Haha! Nope, those are uncut barely 23" Ritchey Prolites. I don't cheat with those 720mm wide DH riser bars you be usin'.
> 
> I do have some white Ourys I could throw on there...
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Mojo/Moto Monday...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Yeah. I found that thread after the ask. It's a rare one. Nice.


Thanks! It's seen some hard use. Perfect rider.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> Mojo/Moto Monday...


red bike monday.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Finally broke the shop record and got seven riders out tonight (eight, before a mechanical during the first climb)! Thanks to Ben for making the trip out from the East Bay, and for bringing a beautiful P-22. And thanks to Chris for bringing his new Yo 2.0. Got to ride it for a short section of trail. It's just as awesome as the original.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

LeeDumler said:


> Finally broke the shop record and got seven riders out tonight (eight, before a mechanical during the first climb)! Thanks to Ben for making the trip out from the East Bay, and for bringing a beautiful P-22. And thanks to Chris for bringing his new Yo 2.0. Got to ride it for a short section of trail. It's just as awesome as the original.


Lee and your Rafael gang, that was a lot of fun and simply a great group of riders. Count me in as a pseudo regular when work, nutty BA traffic and day light allow. BTW, wish we had a bit more water like mik_git ride below, nice to get muddy rather than dusty sometimes...cheers to all


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Trail pic:









The golden light was reflecting off the clouds at sunset during last night's ride, giving the trail a cool glow.

(Disclaimer: I was on a modern bike)


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Awesome sgltrak.

The Mose Brothers ride is now the same day as Pearl Pass. Maybe next year.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Awesome sgltrak.
> 
> The Mose Brothers ride is now the same day as Pearl Pass. Maybe next year.


Unfortunately I am out of town for both this year. Have fun at Pearl Pass. I hope to make that someday. Looking forward to riding with you again soon.

...and to stay on the subject of the thread, here are more trail pics:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

*one from yesterday*


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I want to vote for Trump just because those A'hols tagged that tree.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> I want to vote for Trump just because those A'hols tagged that tree.


Like.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

lewisfoto said:


> I want to vote for Trump just because those A'hols tagged that tree.


Pretty sure it was the same A'hols who maintain the trails and use spray paint on the trees to mark which trail you're on. And yeah, that spray paint is so much worse than what Trump did in the Wetlands of Atlantic City.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MattBallman said:


> Pretty sure it was the same A'hols who maintain the trails and use spray paint on the trees to mark which trail you're on. And yeah, that spray paint is so much worse than what Trump did in the Wetlands of Atlantic City.


Not the forum for this debate but... since when does one wrongdoing justifies another? Since when do trail users need to have the same political candidates? You don't impose your ideas by throwing paint on trees cause it lessens those ideas. Either you act right or you don't and that tagging is stupid on all levels.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Close to the border


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Mexico?


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

colker1 said:


> Not the forum for this debate but... since when does one wrongdoing justifies another? Since when do trail users need to have the same political candidates? You don't impose your ideas by throwing paint on trees cause it lessens those ideas. Either you act right or you don't and that tagging is stupid on all levels.


Well, I'm glad theres someone around to tell us what's stupid & how to act. Thanks for that!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Close. Wy/Co  


colker1 said:


> Mexico?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Close to the border


Nice!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

More time on the BLF.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Super fun system. I call it SlowFlow. That bike was built for it.


Rumpfy said:


> Nice!


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

More Breezer content from last Wednesday's ride. Tommy Breeze joined me on his Jet Stream.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Zero Flex*

Like none at all.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> More Breezer content from last Wednesday's ride. Tommy Breeze joined me on his Jet Stream.


Nice. Man, I didn't get a chance to ride with either of you the other weekend. Cool backstory on that Jet Stream too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Like none at all.


How'd she do at the TPC Vintage Ride?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> How'd she do at the TPC Vintage Ride?


I rode Series II, #12. Easy.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Like none at all.
> 
> View attachment 1092976


Who needs flex when you have that much class.

So much awesomeness in that shot.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks ECS.

I think it's actually important not to think too much about the bike while riding it.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Not like the other?*

Took the ole P-22 slumming with some modernist cousins, 25 yrs old and she still rides so nice and climbs like the wind probably helps it's 10+ lbs lighter than some of the FSs. Hope you all had enjoyable rides this past weekend.









Cheers


----------



## IHateRain (Feb 27, 2014)

*...some days ago...*









Cheers
IHR


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

IHateRain said:


> View attachment 1094529
> 
> 
> Cheers
> IHR


I road with that things aqua cousin yesterday evening, I'm hoping Lee might post a picture. cheers


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Got ya covered, Ben.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> I road with that things aqua cousin yesterday evening, I'm hoping Lee might post a picture. cheers


To make the world smaller....that yellow Yeti IHR posted used to be mine!



LeeDumler said:


> Got ya covered, Ben.


Nice range of bikes covered! Really dig Ben's RL.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Fun ride Lee and John, yup the RL is back in good form, though she bucked me OTBs, luckily I barrel rolled the landing pretty much unscathed. I'd love to tag along on the SC ride sometime. Cheers to all out there and particularly like the east coast rides with some water, mud and less dust!


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice range of bikes covered! Really dig Ben's RL.


Yeah, I just noticed, we have NorCal, SoCal and East Coast.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> I road with that things aqua cousin yesterday evening, I'm hoping Lee might post a picture. cheers





Mr. Claus said:


> Fun ride Lee and John, yup the RL is back in good form, though she bucked me OTBs, luckily I barrel rolled the landing pretty much unscathed. I'd love to tag along on the SC ride sometime. Cheers to all out there and particularly like the east coast rides with some water, mud and less dust!


Going to try and piece together a new route this weekend. Lee wants a Santa Cruz sample too.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

It is very dry and still hot in SoCal, the YBB in Upper Marshall Canyon recently


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

So much for fall weather... at least the riding was good


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice looking trail


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

SMRTIN said:


> So much for fall weather... at least the riding was good


Whoa, what happened to the Kleins, Fats, and Yetis?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

DoubleCentury said:


> Whoa, what happened to the Kleins, Fats, and Yetis?


Everyone still gets a turn. New kid in the stable is just getting broken in is all


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Pre dawn start to a long ride this past weekend. Getting some serious miles in on the new Ham


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Regan E (of Retro_MTB on IG fame) is here all the way from Wales to visit the Bay Area, so I took him up JNT.
What fun are these bikes if you can't enjoy them with others. (Lee, I'm sure you'll be meeting him this weekend).


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Regan is a great guy.
Good on you both for hooking up and hitting the trails.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Regan E (of Retro_MTB on IG fame) is here all the way from Wales to visit the Bay Area, so I took him up JNT.
> What fun are these bikes if you can't enjoy them with others. (Lee, I'm sure you'll be meeting him this weekend).


Yup. I'll be meeting him at the HOF induction and dinner tomorrow night. Wish I could have shown him some trails around Marin, but work has been getting in the way a bit too much lately.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Fun ride this weekend up in the San Gabriel mountains. My buddy's modern day Epic was down for the count so he took my Yo, made it look good.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*had to follow the above shots?*

Took the pair of Ritchey's for a ride with my Sister this weekend, so docile compared to the killer s**** posted by smartin, but someone had to post after those (BTW awesome pics, and really like the previous pics of the Ham!). Hope all had a good weekend of riding. cheers


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pro status pics from MK.

Love seeing all these vintage bikes getting out for miles!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Doesn't matter what bike you're riding, Trail 400 has nice singletrack.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

The hammer to the Cunningham's scalpel.

Having spent the last couple weeks riding the Ham nearly exclusively I find it somewhat challenging to jump on this bike and really make it work.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

SMRTIN said:


> I find it somewhat challenging to jump on this bike and really make it work.
> 
> Probably because you are trying to go too fast.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Been spending so much time on the Ham, Merlin and Yo I figured it was time to dust off some of the other bikes on the wall. Took the DBM out today, fortunately this is not a bike I need much time getting comfortable on again!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Continuing to make my way through the rack in preparation for the start of the SoCal riding season.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow, loving that mantis! Looks like much needed rain later this week in NorCal, a brief farewell to dust, trails should firm up.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Nuke Proof Carbon/Ti*

Point Mountain, Hunterdon


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I love how after a few weeks out of the saddle on this bike, and having gone through a rotation of a few others I felt right at home in the saddle.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Leaves are falling here in Mass and just got a new water bottle from Fat Chance so I figured I'd take the wicked old girl out for a run


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SMRTIN said:


> I love how after a few weeks out of the saddle on this bike, and having gone through a rotation of a few others I felt right at home in the saddle.


Looks like some nice single track out there. Exposed, but nice!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A pair of Retrotecs.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmmm. Interesting shifters......


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

That's one helluva lineup shot!


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

hollister said:


> That's one helluva lineup shot!


It's been a few weeks since I've been able to share some ride pics. Figured I ought to come back with something big.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> A pair of Retrotecs.


Is that a cheap suntour susp fork on the retrotec w/ a $$$ ibis ti set up?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> That's one helluva lineup shot!


Yeah...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Magnificent Fall


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't seem to get enough of this bike... nice pre-dawn start today taking advantage of soft conditions and cool weather!


----------



## IHateRain (Feb 27, 2014)

great weather over here :thumbsup:
















Cheers 
IHR


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IHateRain said:


> great weather over here :thumbsup:
> Cheers
> IHR


There's a Merlin I could get into!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed, that's a hell of a build with all the WTB goodies, like the McMahon fork on it too, I'm guessing pretty lite and smooth. What kind of seat post is that, not WTB or McMahon?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

looks like an american classic.

nice merlin!

and good job, Smrtin and CCMDoc!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> There's a Merlin I could get into!


And you would sell it too cause you don't like how Merlins ride.


----------



## IHateRain (Feb 27, 2014)

Very comfortable ride; every single spin with it is a highlight. Seat post is a Kingsbery titanium.

Friendly greetings
IHR


----------



## chudly (Nov 3, 2016)

Great pics,some great looking bikes and trails.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

That Elevator is just the most bad ass Merlin i have ever seen (maybe next to the one that Carsten grabbed some time ago .... #50 or so, but that is different). 

I had two of those elevated frames in the past and didn't even know there existed one with RC mounts. So rare. The fork, the parts ..... just can't stop drooling since i had the pleasure to see it live in action too this year. Stunning!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> And you would sell it too cause you don't like how Merlins ride.


It's possible. I didn't like how my 88 Merlin rode. I'm told the bigger tubed bikes ride stiffer...but maybe that's negated by the elevated CS design here.

I just figure, if I'm going to do a titanium bike (which I find most boring), at least make it a cool and rare one.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Going back to my roots. It's been a little while since I've ridden this bike (well technically it's twin) and it so it was nice to get it back out on the trails. I rode a new trail today and put a bit more pressure into the tires to avoid getting flats far away from home. Consequently, the bike was all over the place and I struggled holding a line on descents. Also, I've gotten accustomed to the custom (and relatively perfect) fit of the Cunningham and felt kind of cramped on this bike. Still after a few miles in the saddle and a couple PSI of pressure out of the tires I felt pretty good. Still love the bike and it's one that is for sure staying in the shed.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> It's possible. I didn't like how my 88 Merlin rode. I'm told the bigger tubed bikes ride stiffer...but maybe that's negated by the elevated CS design here.
> 
> I just figure, if I'm going to do a titanium bike (which I find most boring), at least make it a cool and rare one.


I am with you on the boring and i can't exactly pin why.. I suddenly found love for aluminum. I never thought i would like it but i like stiffer frames now. Aluminum damps shock in a nice way.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Got out on a couple good rides this week to give my new Yo a proper shakedown. Only complaint is the rattling Mavic skewers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Only complaint is the rattling Mavic skewers.


...and that it couldn't keep up with the P-23. Frustrating I'm sure.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

P-22 that is (no colker vision there, ha),and often more than not I was well behind, but the Ritchey is not to blame nor the fact it was my first time at Tamarancho, though it is fun and nerve wracking to have no idea what is around the next turn! Lee had many advantages, but bike wasn't one them (my digs gotta go both ways), cheers and ride on


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> ...and that it couldn't keep up with the P-23. Frustrating I'm sure.


And that there was no Phoenix around to humiliate.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Double OGs this week, and still, not a Phoenix in sight.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Double OGs this week, and still, not a Phoenix in sight.


Phoenixes were on the more challenging trails. 

Sweet double OG action. I wish I liked beam bikes. Still neat to see though!

That drop bar OG treating you well?


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

My friend has back problems. The beam bike lets him ride in comfort. 

My OG is fantastic. I ride it more than any other bike I own. Most comfortable, hands down.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> My friend has back problems. The beam bike lets him ride in comfort.
> 
> My OG is fantastic. I ride it more than any other bike I own. Most comfortable, hands down.


Beam bikes have their place! I'll take that over not riding.

Stoked to hear your off road drop OG project yielded such a great result. A classic xc cruiser.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

All this talk of Merlins got me inspired to take mine out last weekend. Easily still one of my favorite bikes. Definitely one of the diciest trails I've been on in a while, but still fun.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice Merlin. Nice fork


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Spent Thanksgiving morning working up an appetite. Ran into a few friends along the way, celebrating the way we do around these parts.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Lee you need to work off those pounds, oh and after pic 2 I'd be more squirrelly than I already am. A certain candy typed frame arrived before I left for MT, with any luck there might be a pic next weekend of another dirt drop with that Otis. Cheers and dig it


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Last weekend:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MTBR needs a like button.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> MTBR needs a like button.


I agree FC!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)




----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Managed to get some miles in while waiting for #2 to arrive...


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Today I rode from Jerusalem to Tel Aviv. Approx. 150km almost Off-Road - That was a really good ride  Singlespeed & rigid of course. Bike: Kona Cinder Cone 1990


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy rolling, that's quite a ride. Looks like pretty interesting terrain and obviously amazing history as well. Cheers and get some rest


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Ahh the Bay Area*

OK, not the best shot of the trail per se, but man was it absolutely perfect this weekend for riding, did a ~20 miler through Tilden and along lesser known dirt fire trails and, well, some legit if not really "legal" single track, I guess fitting for this A La Carte as it really does it all even though I may not.

In either case, hope you all got a chance to hit the trails, man it was so nice even road riders said hello to me  Cheers,

View attachment 1136165


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Futzing around on another too small Ritchey


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

hollister said:


> Futzing around on another too small Ritchey


Awesome.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

caemis said:


> Today in my from Jerusalem to Tel Aviv. Approx. 150km almost Off-Road - That was a really good ride  Singlespeed & rigid of course. Bike: Kona Cinder Cone 1990


Awesome.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

*1991 Ted Wojcik - singlespeed*

Sorry for the blurry pic. I was trying to convince my young boxer not to jump into the river.

I am always amazed on how well this bike rides. Light, nimble, and comfortable. Thanks, Ted!

My vintage 12yo boxer also went on the ride.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

After nearly 4 weeks I couldn't ride because of a rip fracture today the weather was just fine...

Happy trails!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

caemis said:


> After nearly 4 weeks I couldn't ride because of a rip fracture today the weather was just fine...
> Happy trails!


Back after 4 weeks!? Took me closer to 6 weeks when I broke mine. You did good. Love that Lobster btw.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks! I do love my Lobster too  ... My rip wasn't broken completly, I don't know if this is the right term in this matter but in German I would call it a hairline crack. It still isn't ok 100% but good enough for playing with my kids and riding through the woods.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

93 Phoenix is starting to see trail time finally.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

As it should! Looks great of course. Took mine out with a ride with Lee and Mr Chance at Tamarancho, took a good helmet to hard ground spill and a couple flats, please say you have at least one camais to spare? Livin the ride though it was me that was a bit lacking. Cheers and man they track perfectly.


----------



## Briggs2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Posted this on the trail marker thread but figured it was appropriate here...


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Do not let it get over 20mph!! 
The brakes make noise - but that is about it - traction however is amazing standing - sitting - no wheel spin at all even on some really sharp climbs!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll let the pics do the talking on this one...

























Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> As it should! Looks great of course. Took mine out with a ride with Lee and Mr Chance at Tamarancho, took a good helmet to hard ground spill and a couple flats, please say you have at least one camais to spare? Livin the ride though it was me that was a bit lacking. Cheers and man they track perfectly.


Where are the pics from the ride!?

I don't have any Canis tires to spare! Not vintage looking, but I'm a big fan of the WTB Moto up front and a WTB Exiwolf out back. You should be able to fit 2.3/2.4's no problem.

Working on mapping out a vintage ride in Wilder, Santa Cruz. Ocean views, rolling hills views, forest views.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Does a bike path count?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I'll let the pics do the talking on this one...
> Steve


Steve,
You are a handsome, muscular guy but don't worry, when you get to my age all that will change 




Rumpfy said:


> Where are the pics from the ride!?
> 
> I don't have any Canis tires to spare! Not vintage looking, but I'm a big fan of the WTB Moto up front and a WTB Exiwolf out back. You should be able to fit 2.3/2.4's no problem.
> 
> Working on mapping out a vintage ride in Wilder, Santa Cruz. Ocean views, rolling hills views, forest views.


Rumpfy - all I got to say is AWESOME!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Does a bike path count?


Yes, of course!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Working on mapping out a vintage ride in Wilder, Santa Cruz. Ocean views, rolling hills views, forest views.

I like the sound of that! Please keep me informed. No pics from the ride a couple weeks ago and Lee was on a sweet 2017 Fat Chance Yo Eddy demo bike, only Chris and I carried the torch (he was on a beauty Chance Ti), as I said I flatted out twice, and urged them to go on without me  but caught up on the ride home...

Colker, sure it counts especially with that view, Brazil is pretty amazing, I was in Bahia for a month doing field work, great peeps and seafood! Cheers


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Vintage Tour in the "Harz Mountains"/Germany: 110km/9000ft climbing: 90er Salsa A la Carte, KHS and Rock Lobster.

Ride on and all the best from Berlin 

(More pictures and text in German: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hexenritt-im-wiegetritt-klassikertour-harz-august-2017.853282/)


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*miles KM in*

Marco,

Sounds like an awesome ride, you certainly put your miles or hmm km in, that's a trek on a SS, but the Lobster and A La Carte a match made in heaven.

For my part, not such an ambitious ride, but a nice 20 miler on the Phoenix, she's really getting dialed in. She might not be the purists cup of tea, but I wanted a eclectic build. I've always wanted the Cooks F-series, like the Jimmy stop front brake and DKG booster (thanks GOB) which actually helped the fork shutter a lot and is functional.

This is a classic Cali east bay hills ride pic, bonus if you spot the feathered friend in the background.









On a side note, on my morning walk with Moxie, I spotted something that went by a bit too quickly in my grogginess, but it certainly was a custom painted (red/yellow odd combination paint job) Salsa, I believe a Scoboni, I was too dumbstruck to call out to the older gentleman, but I might be onto something, he was probably in his mid 50's, never seen him or it before, it looked mint and very spicy, wish me luck, I've already though of a trade (the P-22) and cash, wish me luck. Like Lobster #17 needs to take a back seat?

Cheers and best to all,
Benjamin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Got the 91 Tomac out for a shake down ride after putting it back to flat bars (it was awful with the Tomac drop set up).


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Familiy Business on Ruegen...


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Happy 30th Birthday


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Sedona


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Got the 91 Tomac out for a shake down ride after putting it back to flat bars (it was awful with the Tomac drop set up).


NO other bike so awesome as this for ride, handling and the fact that it magically transforms the rider into a Spandex-clad 90s NORBA/Grundig/World Champion.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> the fact that it magically transforms the rider into a Spandex-clad 90s NORBA/Grundig/World Champion.


Rumpfy? Only in your dreams.

I can't let you guys steal all the limelight. It's golden Aspen here in Colorado.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

coolness!


__
https://flic.kr/p/2


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

The end of the ride today:


A massive drop of about 5m or so going down with around 70° and on the other side up the same. I couldn't even walk it down 

Cheers


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You didn't huck it!?


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

No, I slided down with the bike on my lap 

Apparently some folks with more suspension were riding down this drop to get to this last, still steep part of the trail down to the road:


And somewhere before:


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Marco, that 2nd photo is awesome, but the neon Lobster still shines through. Switched over to straight bars ehh. I have to post my recent project soon, almost done. Think single speed (my first), brazed, made by a certain John S. In either case wheelset and crank aren't what I want, but I'll post it tomorrow as is (and get flack!, ha). Cheers and ride on


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A few weeks ago









Last week









Yesterday


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

A weekend in the Alps with some friends. With us: Bontrager, Ritchey (P20/P23) and an Orange P7. Almost 100 miles and 13.000ft of climbing.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow. That's how you do scenery!

Grumps


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Very impressive indeed, my legs are sore just thinking of the 13,000 ft of vertical! Looks like it was an epic ride. Great pics! Cheers


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Discovered a great new trail segment near my house with this nice little S turn.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Out on the Arroyo Hondo trails in Santa Fe, New Mexico with my old custom Stevenson.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

*1991 Ted Wojcik and 2013 Jamis Dragon Pro*

My Ted and Jamis 27.5 got some action this weekend in CT. It was too friggin hot to take trail pics. Plus, if you slowed down, the bugs attacked you.

Each time I ride the Ted, I'm amazed at how well it performs.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------

